# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 313 : cette nouvelle formule, un vrai raz-de-marée
Canard PC 313 : Cette nouvelle formule, un vrai raz-de-marée
Deux fois par mois c'est le même rituel. Quelques jours avant la sortie d'un nouveau numéro de Canard PC, un type passe à la rédac et dépose quelques cartons rempli d'exemplaires du mag. Toute la rédac accourt, dépiaute sauvagement les paquets et contemple le nouveau numéro tout frais sorti de chez l'imprimeur en poussant des « oh ! » et des « ah ! » de fierté.
Mais cette fois-ci, on a tout de suite vu que quelque chose n'allait pas. Déjà, le livreur portait une paire de lunettes de soudeur, ce qui n'est pas commun, surtout en février. Ensuite, les mags n'étaient pas dans des cartons mais dans des valisettes en métal renforcé, un peu comme celles qu'on utilise pour transporter les organes frais ou le plutonium.
« C'est la couverture, nous a dit le livreur avant de repartir précipitamment. Elle un peu... On a dû prendre des précautions. »
Impossible d'ouvrir les boîtes à la main. Du coup, Kahn a dû aller chercher le pied de biche qu'il cache sous son bureau (« on sait jamais », comme il dit) et, en s'y mettant à trois, on a réussi à faire sauter le couvercle. Ce qu'on a vu, les amis, est indescriptible. Imaginez la scène finale des Aventuriers de l'Arche Perdue, puissance mille. Une lumière aveuglante.
C'est la nouvelle formule de Canard PC, encore plus belle qu'on l'avait imaginée, avec sa couverture dure, si belle et si colorée qu'à sa vue les chiens se mettent à courir en cercle, les enfants à baver et les tétraplégiques à danser. Et on ne vous parle là que de l'extérieur. Le contenu, avec quatre pages en plus (et une floppée de magnifiques dessins de l'ami Couly), est plus riche et plus idiot que jamais. Faisons si vous le voulez bien un petit tour du propriétaire avant de vous remettre les clés.
On commence comme toujours par les News. Il y a des choses qui ne changeront jamais.
On s'attaque ensuite aux Tests, où sont désormais mêlés jeux PC et consoles. Rassurez-vous, les titres multiplateformes seront toujours testés sur PC, parce que bon les manettes ça va cinq minutes. Cette fois-ci, on a Evolve, Cities XXL, Total War : Attila, The Order : 1886, Grow Home, The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot, Sunless Sea et Gravity Ghost. On conclut cette section tests par la rubrique au doigt et à l’œil, qui fait le tour de l'actualité mobile et tablettes en deux pages.
Démarre ensuite la section Plume pudding, consacrée aux dossiers, billets d'humeurs et autres points de vues plus ou moins tordus sur le petit monde du jeu vidéo. Certaines rubriques reviendront à chaque numéro, d'autres auront une périodicité plus faible (et on vous réserve bien sûr pas mal de surprises pour les numéros à venir). Dans ce numéro, vous trouverez un dossier sur l'histoire de Counter-Strike : comment le jeu de Gooseman, après une période de creux, a réussi à attirer 400 000 joueurs quotidiens ? Vient ensuite que sont-ils pas devenus ?, une rubrique où on parle des jeux en développement disparus du radar. On trouve toujours le coin du jeu du sieur Ivan le Fou, puis Mytholojeux, une rubrique où on étudiera à chaque fois un objet ou un cliché récurrent dans les jeux (dans ce numéor on vous cause du Desert Eagle). Vient ensuite le cabinet de curiosités de Maria Kalash, nouvelle version encore améliorée de son excellente rubrique  « casual ». Enfin, Kahn Lusth conclut la danse avec ses news online.
Passons ensuite aux A venir, avec un long  papier sur le futur World of Warships par Guy Moquette, qui est revenu tout malade de Saint-Pétersbourg. Gros reportage d'ackboo chez Paradox aussi, avec Pillars of Eternity, Magicka 2, Cities Skyline, Hearts of Iron IV et Hollowpoint. On finit dans la joie avec Blitzkrieg 3 et  VA-11 Hall-A – Cyberpunk Bartender Action, le jeu au nom tellement chiant que j'ai dû le copier-coller.
Voici venue maintenant la nouvelle section En chantier, dédiée aux jeux en bêta payante ou accès anticipé. Pour cette première, on vous propose Offworld Trading Company, Infinifactory et Rise of Incarnates.
La section Techno prend ensuite le relai. Dédiée à tout ce qui se cache sous le capot, vous y trouverez les news hardware et leurs illustrations qui font peur, le tour du périph, développez couché, config de canard mais aussi la nouvelle rubrique Comment ça marche ? qui vous explique le fonctionnement d'un élément software ou hardware du jeu vidéo. Cet épisode est consacré à DirectX : à quoi il sert, qui est-il, quels sont ses réseaux ?
Fin du magazine, l'heure de retrouver la section A part ça, dédiée à la gaudriole, à la légèreté, aux à-côtés, aux choses-qui-sont-du-jeu-vidéo-sans-en-être-vraiment et au fendage de tronche. Un petit dossier sur les adaptions de jeux vidéo en livres tout d'abord, avec une sélection des pires passages des pires bouquins. La rubrique Panier Garni ensuite, qui suggère films, livres et autres divertissements en rapport avec l'univers d'un jeu. Vous apprendrez cette fois-ci quelle musique il faut écouter et quelles promenades il faut faire quand on est fan de Dark Souls. Enfin, en attendant Canard Peinard, qui conclut comme toujours le mag, et d'autres nouvelles rubriques que vous découvrirez dans le prochain numéro, vous serez heureux de croiser la route de La mare aux canards, la nouvelle rubrique entièrement consacrée à la communauté des lecteurs de Canard PC (et des forumeurs de CanardPC.com). On vous parle cette fois-ci des aventures de la team Canard PC Motorsport.
Voilà pour le programme de ce premier numéro. La nouvelle formule de Canard PC est en marche et va tout balayer sur son passage. Bonne lecture et soyez prudents : ne restez pas trop longtemps exposé à la couverture sans crème solaire.

Deux fois par mois c'est le même rituel. Quelques jours avant la sortie d'un nouveau numéro de Canard PC, un type passe à la rédac et dépose quelques cartons rempli d'exemplaires du mag. Toute la rédac accourt, dépiaute sauvagement les paquets et contemple le nouveau numéro tout frais sorti de chez l'imprimeur en poussant des « oh ! » et des « ah ! » de fierté.
Mais cette fois-ci, on a tout de suite vu que quelque chose n'allait pas. Déjà, le livreur portait une paire de lunettes de soudeur, ce qui n'est pas commun, surtout en février. Ensuite, les mags n'étaient pas dans des cartons mais dans des valisettes en métal renforcé, un peu comme celles qu'on utilise pour transporter les organes frais ou le plutonium.
_« C'est la couverture_, nous a dit le livreur avant de repartir précipitamment._ Elle un peu... On a dû prendre des précautions. »_
Impossible d'ouvrir les boîtes à la main. Du coup, Kahn a dû aller chercher le pied de biche qu'il cache sous son bureau (_« on sait jamais »_, comme il dit) et, en s'y mettant à trois, on a réussi à faire sauter le couvercle. Ce qu'on a vu, les amis, est indescriptible. Imaginez la scène finale des Aventuriers de l'Arche Perdue, puissance mille. Une lumière aveuglante.
C'était *la nouvelle formule de Canard PC*, encore plus belle qu'on l'avait imaginée, avec sa couverture dure, si belle et si colorée qu'à sa vue les chiens se mettent à courir en cercle, les enfants à baver et les tétraplégiques à danser. Et on ne vous parle là que de l'extérieur. Le contenu, avec quatre pages en plus (et une floppée de magnifiques dessins de l'ami Couly), est plus riche et plus idiot que jamais. Faisons si vous le voulez bien un petit tour du propriétaire avant de vous remettre les clés.
On commence comme toujours par les *News*. Il y a des choses qui ne changeront jamais.
On s'attaque ensuite aux *Tests*, où sont désormais mêlés jeux PC et consoles. Rassurez-vous, les titres multiplateformes seront toujours testés sur PC, parce que bon les manettes ça va cinq minutes. Cette fois-ci, on a *Evolve, Cities XXL, Total War : Attila, The Order : 1886, Grow Home, The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot, Sunless Sea* et *Gravity Ghost*. On conclut cette section tests par la rubrique *au doigt et à l’œil*, qui fait le tour de l'actualité mobile et tablettes en deux pages.
Démarre ensuite la section *Plume pudding*, consacrée aux dossiers, billets d'humeurs et autres points de vues plus ou moins tordus sur le petit monde du jeu vidéo. Certaines rubriques reviendront à chaque numéro, d'autres auront une périodicité plus faible (et on vous réserve bien sûr pas mal de surprises pour les numéros à venir). Dans ce numéro, vous trouverez *un dossier sur l'histoire de Counter-Strike* : comment le jeu de Gooseman, après une période de creux, a réussi à attirer 400 000 joueurs quotidiens ? Vient ensuite *que sont-ils pas devenus ?*, une rubrique où on parle des jeux en développement disparus du radar. On trouve toujours le *coin du jeu* du sieur Ivan le Fou, puis *Mytholojeux*, une rubrique où on étudiera à chaque fois un objet ou un cliché récurrent dans les jeux (dans ce numéro on vous cause du Desert Eagle). Vient ensuite le *cabinet de curiosités de Maria Kalash*, nouvelle version améliorée de son excellente rubrique  « casual ». Enfin, Kahn Lusth conclut la danse avec ses *news online*.
Passons ensuite aux *A venir*, avec un long papier sur le futur *World of Warships* par Guy Moquette, qui est revenu tout malade de Saint-Pétersbourg. Gros reportage d'ackboo chez *Paradox* aussi, avec *Pillars of Eternity, Magicka 2, Cities Skyline, Hearts of Iron IV* et *Hollowpoint*. On finit dans la joie avec *Blitzkrieg 3* et *VA-11 Hall-A – Cyberpunk Bartender Action*, le jeu au nom tellement chiant que j'ai dû le copier-coller.
Voici venue maintenant la nouvelle section *En chantier*, dédiée aux jeux en bêta payante ou accès anticipé. Pour cette première, on vous propose *Offworld Trading Company, Infinifactory* et *Rise of Incarnates*.
La section *Techno* prend ensuite le relai. Dédiée à tout ce qui se cache sous le capot, vous y trouverez les *news hardware* et leurs charmantes illustrations, le *tour du périph*, *développez couché*, *configs de canard* mais aussi la nouvelle rubrique *Comment ça marche ?* qui vous explique le fonctionnement d'un élément software ou hardware du jeu vidéo. Cet épisode est consacré à DirectX : à quoi il sert, qui est-il, quels sont ses réseaux ?
Fin du magazine, l'heure de retrouver la section *A part ça*, dédiée à la gaudriole, à la légèreté, aux à-côtés, aux choses-qui-sont-du-jeu-vidéo-sans-en-être-vraiment et au fendage de tronche. Un petit *dossier sur les adaptions de jeux vidéo en livres* tout d'abord, avec une sélection des pires passages des pires bouquins. La rubrique *Panier Garni* ensuite, qui suggère films, livres et autres divertissements en rapport avec l'univers d'un jeu. Vous apprendrez cette fois-ci quelle musique il faut écouter et quelles promenades il faut faire quand on est fan de *Dark Souls*. Enfin, en attendant *Canard Peinard*, qui conclut comme toujours le mag (et les autres nouvelles rubriques que vous découvrirez au cours des prochains numéros), vous serez heureux de croiser la route de *La mare aux canards*, nouvelle rubrique entièrement consacrée à la communauté des lecteurs de Canard PC (et des forumeurs de CanardPC.com). On vous parle cette fois-ci des aventures de la team Canard PC Motorsport sur *iRacing*.
Voilà pour le programme de ce premier numéro. La nouvelle formule de Canard PC est en marche et va tout balayer sur son passage. Bonne lecture et soyez prudents : ne restez pas trop longtemps exposé à la couverture sans crème solaire.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Jaycie

Ah mais c'est pour ça que vous aviez fermé la Mare ? Pour récupérer le nom pour le mag ? :habile:  ::trollface::

----------


## TrusT

"Dans 3 mois ils sont morts" #RunningGag

----------


## jaireimy

Il sera dispo quand en presse ?

----------


## Ninuna

> Il sera dispo quand en presse ?


Samedi normalement

----------


## Thalack

Si le ramage se rapporte au plumage, ça va un peu déchirer  ::P:

----------


## graki

Samedi en kiosque d'après twiter.

Vous en avez profité pour virer le les gros rectangles de screenshots au milieu des doubles pages ? C'est pas que c'est moche, mais tout finit par lasser à force.

----------


## Flad

Serait-ce une sorte de fukouv'shima ?  ::ninja::

----------


## moimadmax

Please dites moi que la nouvelle maquette sera compatible avec le mode article de EPresse.
Par pitié, pour pouvoir le lire plus facilement sur mobile.

----------


## Nono

Ce sera mon premier CPC depuis un moment. Et le pire, c'est qu'aucun jeu ne m'intéresse dedans.

----------


## Anonyme32145

"Merci pigeon"  :Emo:

----------


## M.Rick75

Je sais pas si ça va vachement m'emballer le mélange jeux console et PC.

Enfin... c'était déjà poreux avec de plus en plus de tests signé Pipo dans le mag (qui est surement une auguste personne très sympathique mais dont j'ai peu aimé les angles des articles, le style. Ses tests m'ont jamais beaucoup parlé. Ceci dit, c'est surement, en grande partie, du au fait que ça porte sur des jeux ou des genres qui m'intéressent pas du tout, voir repoussoir comme les JRPG).

Bon allez... Je suis un peu aigri aujourd'hui. Ça va surement être super votre nouvelle formule.

----------


## El_Morbach

Ca fait envie  :Bave:  mais on attend encore le #312 sur l'appli Win 8? J'ai deux fois 3 heures d'avion à me taper ce weekend et je vais mal le vivre si j'ai pas du sang neuf de canard à emporter...  ::unsure::

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Et sur epresse alors? Il arrivera à l'heure celui-ci? :P

----------


## the_protanogist

J'aimais bien le cahier console, il avait souvent des jolies couv'.

----------


## ian0delond

Les consoles mélangés au PC  ::(: 
Bientot c'est les chars kawaii sur les champs et les petits garcons qui marrient des chats.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ca fait envie  mais on attend encore le #312 sur l'appli Win 8? J'ai deux fois 3 heures d'avion à me taper ce weekend et je vais mal le vivre si j'ai pas du sang neuf de canard à emporter...


Désolé. Nous avons un petit problème avec le dernier numéro en numérique. Il sera dispo en même temps que le 313  ::(:

----------


## Magnarrok

Pas mal, la couv est belle et le logo est vraiment bien mis en avant...

Par contre la pastille de gauche bordayl c'est pas très bien hiérarchisé tout ça ! Il est où le maquettiste que je l'engueule... Ce ferrage a gauche est vraiment moche et la pastille décalé on dirait que y'a un problème. Pis merde quoi les deux articles "ET" en bout de ligne là... Mais c'est de la mayrde !!! © JP Koff.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Pour la Mare vous avez engagé b0b0 ? Cette section fera-t-elle bien 289 pages pour bien saisir toute la substantifique moelle du forum ? Pute ?

Pour le reste, j'ai hâte de vous donner mon auguste jugement.  ::):

----------


## Jysix

Hors sujet mais y a pas moyen que vous essayez d'avoir des infos exclusives sur Talewords et leur nouveau Mount and Blade par hasard ? Il m'a l'air très prometteur mais très peu d'infos fuitent malheureusement.

Sinon vraiment jolie la couv', et aussi une très bonne idée vu le nombre de couverture de CPC que j'ai déchiré !  ::(:

----------


## Rom1

> Les consoles mélangés au PC


Arf ouais, pas top ça :/

----------


## moimadmax

Ca a du sens, surtout depuis que les consoles sont des PCs.

----------


## ERISS

> Ca a du sens, surtout depuis que les consoles sont des PCs.


Et les PCs des consoles GfWL, UPlay, SteamWorks, ...
Il parait que CPC s'est adapté au marché, c'est la justification de gamerz.

----------


## Zepolak

Vous parlez de Evolve, et eux, ils parlent de Evolve en vous citant : 
L'Express : Jeux vidéo: pourquoi les joueurs vont continuer à acheter des DLC

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout cette nouvelle formule ! Hâte de l'avoir dans la boite...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vous parlez de Evolve, et eux, ils parlent de Evolve en vous citant : 
> L'Express : Jeux vidéo: pourquoi les joueurs vont continuer à acheter des DLC


Mais ils ont autant de mal que tout le monde à orthographier Kanh, Khan, le prénom de scène de M. Lusth.

----------


## Croaker

> On s'attaque ensuite aux Tests, où sont désormais mêlés jeux PC et consoles.


Boulon est a peine parti qu'on commence déjà à mélanger les torchons et les serviettes. ::(: 

---------- Post added at 13h40 ---------- Previous post was at 13h39 ----------




> Vous parlez de Evolve, et eux, ils parlent de Evolve en vous citant : 
> L'Express : Jeux vidéo: pourquoi les joueurs vont continuer à acheter des DLC


Je rêve, les options de l'ordre du "pay-to-win" (pour les gens qui veulent finir le jeu sans avoir le temps d'y jouer) sont qualifiées de "discutables *éthiquement*". Rien que ça.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Boulon est a peine parti qu'on commence déjà à mélanger les torchons et les serviettes.[COLOR="Silver"]


parce que Boulon qui teste Mad World et Pokemon c'est du poulet ?  :tired:

----------


## John Kay

Comme j'ai hâte de découvrir cette nouvelle formule  :Bave: 
Le mélange PC et console ne me dérange pas du tout. Aimons-nous les uns les autres, jouons à la souris, à la manette au doigt et à l'œil  :Emo:

----------


## Croaker

> parce que Boulon qui teste Mad World et Pokemon c'est du poulet ?


Il n'y avait pas de mélange ni dans un cas ni dans l'autre, Mad World était testé là dans la partie "console" (même si elle était alors moins formelle). Même chose pour Yakuza et Uncharted (testés par Boulon les 2).
Là il y a une frontière qui saute.

Après si ça permet de faire comprendre que les nouvelles consoles sont des PC, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Tibbyl

Pas de je vis des hauts et des bas ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Prochain numéro.

----------


## BentheXIII

Vous prévoyez de tester Homeworld Remastered dans un numéro à venir?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Vous prévoyez de tester Homeworld Remastered dans un numéro à venir?


Oui, ce sera dans le 314.

----------


## Jolaventur

> parce que Boulon qui teste Mad World et Pokemon c'est du poulet ?


Oui mais Boulon il était talentueux.
Ce qui est loin d’être le cas de Tic et Tac.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Bon ben dans le trou noir de la distribution Presse qu'est la banlieue Bordelaise, on a droit au Hors-Série de Mars-Avril, par contre le CPC 313 du 28 février... ils l'ont pas encore le 28 février à 19h...

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Nulle part ici aussi. Bref ça attendra lundi, et le boulot...

----------


## Mouser

Bon, et epresse?
Pas de 312 et pas de 313...

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Pas trop fan de la nouvelle formule, texte trop aérer, le mélange des news console et pc, les couleurs ultra flashy, la maquette qui ressemble pas mal à Humanoïde.
Même qu'on doit écrire nous même la blague dans l'ours !

----------


## Gobelinet

Une "nouvelle" formule!  ::wub:: 

Voyons voir... Vais-je l'acheter sur la base de cette présentation dithyrambique?
Alors, ce qui change... La couverture a pris du gramme, on ne peut plus s'essuyer, une fois le magazine lu, sans s'arracher les hémorroïdes. 
Les consoles et les PC s'accouplent en une somptueuse orgie décadente digne des meilleurs péplums grolandais... Ben... C'était pas déjà comme ça?
Une nouvelle rubrique intitulée "la mare au canards"... Bon sang! Quel titre! Une innovation extraordinaire sortie de l'intense cogitation fébrile des cerveaux géniaux de valeureux rédacteurs, prêts à toutes les audaces!!!  ::o:   Heu... Attends un peu... Ce titre de rubrique n'est-il pas déjà utilisé par un hebdomadaire satirique au tirage confidentiel depuis... 1918?!  :tired: 

Bon... Ben, je vais continuer à acheter religieusement CPC Hardware et à ignorer superbement cet infâme tabloïd consacré aux jeux vidéo qui racole outrageusement le chaland sur les rayons de mon kiosquier...  ::trollface::

----------


## Pifou

Sympa la nouvelle mise en page, c'est plus lisible qu'avant.
Et ya des lolcats au fil des pages : oui, oui, encore, encore.

----------


## Neithan

En phase découverte du fonds... en revanche en ce qui concerne la forme, mes yeux brulent déjà après un premier feuilletage. Les textes en noir sur fond bleu, les pages pleine de vide blanc ... je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Je viens de chopper la version epresse, j'en suis aux news et je regarde les bandeaux en haut des pages et.... c'est illisible... vous avez viré les conneries que vous mettiez en haut des news ou vous avez foiré la mise en page de la version démat?

Et aussi, allez vous corriger ça? Parce que ça fait bien naze...

----------


## jaragorn_99

Bon, je viens d'acheter la "nouvelle version".
Papier super qualité!
Bon par contre, le contenu, j'ai du mal avec la nouvelle maquette, un peu bordelique au 1er abord, mais surement une histoire d'adaptation.
Par contre, les tests consoles et pc melangés, ça le fait pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pour nous préparer à la transition Canard Consoles (vu que le marché est bien plus étendu chez les neuneus que chez les snobs).

----------


## Haraban

Petit retour humble et tout à fait personnel sur la nouvelle maquette :

Ce qui ne m'a pas plus :
Les encrages bleus pleine page avec le texte noire c'est très désagréable à l’œil (quel que soit la couleur en fait). La mise en page est très bordélique, avec des titres à droite à gauche, des pages qui m'ont donné l'impression d'être découpées bizarrement, des news hachés en deux colonnes non identiques, des polices qui changent un peu tout le temps (ou est-ce moi qui déconne?). Bref je ne m'y retrouve plus du tout et les fond sont désagréables là ou je trouvais que l'unicité blanche était une vraie force. J'ai tendance à apprécier quand le fond de la page se fait oublier.
Le mélange des tests PC/console je vois ça comme une invasion. Je ne dis pas que les consoles c'est nul mais j'aimerais 99% de PC dans mon canard*PC*.

Ce qui m'a plus :
Je trouve les nouvelles rubriques vraiment cool et pleines de bonnes idées. Notamment celle qui choisit un jeu et qui parle des médias qui s'y adapterait bien (j'ai perdu le nom désolé). Le contenu est toujours top et se bonifie même avec le temps. Pour moi la rédac est vraiment productive et nous donne un magazine qui déchire de plus en plus.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'aime bien la nouvelle maquette (en dehors des bandeaux effectivement illisibles en version papier aussi), mais j'ai du mal avec la couverture. Le même problème qu'avec certains numéros spéciaux qui avaient la même : des scrupules à replier le mag sur lui-même pour avoir un format A4 plutôt qu'A3 dans les mains. 
Ça abîme visiblement la couverture, et on s'en foutait un peu quand elle était dans le même papier que le mag, mais c'est tristoune avec le nouveau style.

----------


## Jolaventur

Ce qui faisait la force de CPC c'est aussi un papier journal classique, ça sortait du lot de tous ces machin papiers glacé.

Bref j'y jetterai un oeil à l'occasion mais pas avant le test de Witcher 3 et après j’arrête ces conneries.

----------


## Fabiolo

Je viens de me le prendre.

C'est sympa la nouvelle maquette, j'aime bien.
Les tests consoles mélangés, oué bof, tant que ça reste 1 ou 2 jeux parmi les autres ça va. Et puis l'encart console tendait à devenir de plus en plus mince ces derniers temps donc je pense pas que les jeux console monopolisent le mag. Mais c'est clair que plus c'est marginal, mieux c'est.

Par contre il y a un seul truc que je trouve pas esthétiquement top, ce sont les cadres rouges vifs qui sont à moitié en transparence sur les screens dans la section "à venir", mais c'est un avis perso.

Bon sinon, quant est-ce qu'on se débarrasse des notes ?  :^_^:

----------


## GeorgeOrwell

Canard PC ... Il y a PC dans le titre du truc non ?

Arrêtez de nous gaver avec vos jeux consoles à 70 € pour teubés, bordel !  ::): 

Ceux que ça intéressent n'ont qu'à regarder Game one pour se tenir (dés)informés !

----------


## Anonyme32145

Ce snobisme...  :tired:  Aimez les jeux vidéos, quelque soit le support, diantre...

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je viens de chopper la version epresse, j'en suis aux news et je regarde les bandeaux en haut des pages et.... c'est illisible... vous avez viré les conneries que vous mettiez en haut des news ou vous avez foiré la mise en page de la version démat?
> 
> Et aussi, allez vous corriger ça? Parce que ça fait bien naze...


Oui, c'est carrément un bug graphique. On pensait que ça passerait à l'impression mais clairement pas. On recommencera pas, promis.

---------- Post added at 16h53 ---------- Previous post was at 16h37 ----------




> Ce qui faisait la force de CPC c'est aussi un papier journal classique, ça sortait du lot de tous ces machin papiers glacé.
> 
> Bref j'y jetterai un oeil à l'occasion mais pas avant le test de Witcher 3 et après j’arrête ces conneries.


Contrairement à ce que certains disent ici, nous n'avons  pas changé de papier depuis 6 ans. 
Mais pour la nouvelle formule, nous avons changé d'imprimeur, pas de papier.

---------- Post added at 17h01 ---------- Previous post was at 16h53 ----------




> Ce snobisme...  Aimez les jeux vidéos, quelque soit le support, diantre...


Voilà. La suppression du cahier consoles ne part pas de l'idée de faire plus de consoles et de la fondre dans le PC. 

Aujourd'hui, il n'y a que très peu de jeux dont l'exclu est réservée aux consoles Next Gen. 
Pour la grande majorité d'entre eux, ils sont multi-plateformes et sont traités dans CPC sous l'angle du PC. De fait, maintenir un cahier consoles n'avait plus de sens, sachant que désormais, la partie console se résumé généralement à moins de 5 pages + 2 pages de jeux sur téléphones ou tablettes.

De plus, le nouveau CPC comporte 4 pages supplémentaires dédiées au PC, donc si l'on fait le ratio, il y a bien moins de consoles dans la nouvelle formule que dans l'ancienne.

---------- Post added at 17h18 ---------- Previous post was at 17h01 ----------




> Petit retour humble et tout à fait personnel sur la nouvelle maquette :
> 
> Ce qui ne m'a pas plus :
> Les encrages bleus pleine page avec le texte noire c'est très désagréable à l’œil (quel que soit la couleur en fait). La mise en page est très bordélique, avec des titres à droite à gauche, des pages qui m'ont donné l'impression d'être découpées bizarrement, des news hachés en deux colonnes non identiques, des polices qui changent un peu tout le temps (ou est-ce moi qui déconne?). Bref je ne m'y retrouve plus du tout et les fond sont désagréables là ou je trouvais que l'unicité blanche était une vraie force. J'ai tendance à apprécier quand le fond de la page se fait oublier.
> Le mélange des tests PC/console je vois ça comme une invasion. Je ne dis pas que les consoles c'est nul mais j'aimerais 99% de PC dans mon canard*PC*.
> 
> Ce qui m'a plus :
> Je trouve les nouvelles rubriques vraiment cool et pleines de bonnes idées. Notamment celle qui choisit un jeu et qui parle des médias qui s'y adapterait bien (j'ai perdu le nom désolé). Le contenu est toujours top et se bonifie même avec le temps. Pour moi la rédac est vraiment productive et nous donne un magazine qui déchire de plus en plus.


Les goûts et les couleurs  ::):  ...

Nous avons toujours fait ce que nous avions envie de faire et il se trouve que nous avions envie de redonner des couleurs au mag (parce que le jeu vidéo, c'est plein de couleurs, ouais). 
Faire 300 numéros de CPC, c'est certes passionnant, mais c'est du taf qui devient parfois lassant, surtout pour l'équipe chargée de la maquette. 

Le problème de l'ancien logo et de l'ancienne maquette, c'est qu'elle ne favorisait pas la créativité. Quand on avait envie de faire un truc original, on était complètement coincé.
Le nouveau logo et la maquette de la nouvelle formule casse complètement ces limites. Ce que vous voyez là n'est pas parfait, les couleurs de fond sont notamment trop vives sur certaines pages comme vous le soulignez, mais ce n'est qu'une question de réglage. Un autre dossier dans un prochain numéro pourrait être maquetté totalement différemment autour d'un gabarit fixe, pour ne pas perturber l'habitude de lecture.

Après, que ça plaise ou non, j'ai presqu'envie de dire que c'est secondaire. Ca nous plait à nous et plus on prendra de plaisir à faire Canard PC, plus nous pensons que ça vous plaira à vous. Et si on se trompe, c'est pas grave, il y a certainement pleins d'autres mags de jeux vidéo meilleurs que le notre, hein les gars !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bon, et epresse?
> Pas de 312 et pas de 313...


Ayé

----------


## John Kay

> Je suis un intégriste, j'assume.
> 
> Pour moi cela ne fait aucun doute, les joueurs PC et console sont complètement différents mais je dois être trop vieux et trop con pour admettre que je dois vraisemblablement me tromper.
> 
> La place consacrée aux jeux consoles pourrait être utilisée autrement.


Et ceux qui jouent à de vieux RPG PC ou d'aventures sur tablette, ils entrent dans quelle catégorie ?  ::P: h34r:
Je joue sur tous supports, et j'ai pas le sentiment d'être un apatride du jeu vidéo.  :;):

----------


## Croaker

Bon c'est cool d'avoir fait une langue vanne avec cette présentation très pro mais le premier avril c'est le mois prochain en fait (sans compter qu'en plus, CPC ne fait pas de blague le 1er avril).

Dites moi que c'est une blague, hein..  ::cry:: 

---------- Post added at 20h44 ---------- Previous post was at 20h37 ----------




> Et si on se trompe, c'est pas grave, il y a certainement pleins d'autres mags de jeux vidéo meilleurs que le notre, hein les gars !


Maintenant j'en suis sur, c'est sûrement une blague.

----------


## Haraban

Merci de votre réponse, monsieur casque  ::):  .

Mes petits grinçages de dents ne concernent au fond que des points purement esthétique et c'est assez secondaire finalement. Comme vous le dites, si cette maquette vous libère et vous permet d'être plus à l'aise, alors elle ne peut qu'être nécessaire. Le contenu est excellent quant à lui et je n'irais pas voir ailleurs pour le moment ^^.

----------


## Gobelinet

Coquillages et cuirassés... sur la page, ha!, bande, abonné? ::rolleyes::

----------


## wireless wookie

Nooooon, rendez moi le titre en blanc dans sa police Block Berthold type "Je suis Charlie" si facile à reconnaître dans le tas des autres journaux... Vous pouvez la pencher si vous voulez.
Snif, ensuite, un magazine avec une couverture glacée ? Zut mes collègues vont arrêter de se moquer de moi et mon canard, ça va me manquer, il vont croire que je lit Grazia...
Bon allez du reste je veux bien vous faire confiance : qu'importe le flacon, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> Oui, c'est carrément un bug graphique. On pensait que ça passerait à l'impression mais clairement pas. On recommencera pas, promis.


C'est à espérer: ya le même souci sur la couv du HS il me semble.

Sinon pour la fusion console, je suis d'accord: l'encart à la fin commencait à m'occire l'entrejambe. Ca n'avait plus lieu d'être dans ce format.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Autant je m'en fous que les trucs consoles soient mélangés avec le reste, autant je vois difficilement comment l'ancienne présentation pouvait "occire l'entrejambe".
T'aimes pas les trucs bien rangés ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierronamix

> s je dois être trop con


Je pense que tu es sur la bonne piste. 

Sinon sympatoche la formule, nom éclairé, La Mare tout ça, faites gaffe, si vous devenez trop marrant, Khan risquerait de fermer le magazine.

----------


## Raymonde

> Je pense que tu es sur la bonne piste. http://i.imgur.com/7B3PvRi.gif


 ::happy2::

----------


## Anonyme32145

C'est cool d'apporter de la diversité avec les nouvelles sections et le roulement des types de dossiers que vous annoncez. Pas encore fini ce canard, mais pour le moment il me convient.
Je remarque que vous changez de maquette au même moment que Jazz Magazine... Est-ce un signe ?! 
Je suis pas mal en désaccord avec le test d'Evolve et sa note, mais c'est subjectif, je ne m'ennuie pas dessus. Les statistiques de steamcharts montrent qu'il y a l'air d'y avoir de la lassitude donc bon  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> . Et si on se trompe, c'est pas grave, il y a certainement pleins d'autres mags de jeux vidéo meilleurs que le notre, hein les gars !


T'as oublié le  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

Sinon, juste une question simple sur la représentation de la note, le nombre dans un anneau plus ou moins rempli selon la note. Il n'y en a pas dans le 313, mais vous avez prévu le coup pour les note du genre connerie/10? 
Dans la partie "Au doigt et à l'oeil" on a un Barjo/10 mais avec un peu moins de texte, y a pas mal de place. Dans les tests classique, sachant qu'il y a le prix aussi, ça va pas casser ça? Même si vous remontez un peu l'avis du test. Dites moi que vous avez prévu le cas  :Emo: 

Ce sont mes notes préférés (que le jeu soit bon ou pourri), je les trouve 100 fois plus expressive que les 6 ou 7 sur 10 par exemple  :ouaiouai:

----------


## LaVaBo

Hé bah voilà, vous faites plaisir aux graphistes en leur donnant une nouvelle maquette, et ils ne prennent plus le temps de détourer le chien de la rubrique hardware. SCANDALE !!

Sinon, le gris sur blanc de la rubrique développez couché est difficile à lire.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Dites moi que vous avez prévu le cas


Oui, on a prévu le cas. C'était même dans le cahier des charges fourni aux maquettistes : "il faut pouvoir rentrer chaussette/10"

----------


## Vaaahn

> Oui, on a prévu le cas. C'était même dans le cahier des charges fourni aux maquettistes : "il faut pouvoir rentrer chaussette/10"


Joie  ::lol::

----------


## Croaker

Le fait que les articles ne soient (en majorité) plus "justifiés" (en terme de mise en page), ça fait partie des nouveautés ou c'est un problème temporaire?
Dans mon souvenir, il n'y avait que l'édito qui faisait "des vagues" comme ça.

---------- Post added at 12h20 ---------- Previous post was at 12h17 ----------

Et j'oubliais, c'est cool d'avoir (re?) parlé de la Black Company. (par contre, je crois que la série est complète depuis un paquet d'années - quinze ).

----------


## Koma

> Les goûts et les couleurs  ...
> 
> Nous avons toujours fait ce que nous avions envie de faire et il se trouve que nous avions envie de redonner des couleurs au mag (parce que le jeu vidéo, c'est plein de couleurs, ouais). 
> Faire 300 numéros de CPC, c'est certes passionnant, mais c'est du taf qui devient parfois lassant, surtout pour l'équipe chargée de la maquette. 
> 
> Le problème de l'ancien logo et de l'ancienne maquette, c'est qu'elle ne favorisait pas la créativité. Quand on avait envie de faire un truc original, on était complètement coincé.
> Le nouveau logo et la maquette de la nouvelle formule casse complètement ces limites. Ce que vous voyez là n'est pas parfait, les couleurs de fond sont notamment trop vives sur certaines pages comme vous le soulignez, mais ce n'est qu'une question de réglage. Un autre dossier dans un prochain numéro pourrait être maquetté totalement différemment autour d'un gabarit fixe, pour ne pas perturber l'habitude de lecture.
> 
> Après, que ça plaise ou non, j'ai presqu'envie de dire que c'est secondaire. Ca nous plait à nous et plus on prendra de plaisir à faire Canard PC, plus nous pensons que ça vous plaira à vous. Et si on se trompe, c'est pas grave, il y a certainement pleins d'autres mags de jeux vidéo meilleurs que le notre, hein les gars !


C'est étonnant de lire que vous vouliez faire plus de trucs uniques et que vous vous sentiez coincés, à une époque où les magazines semblent jouer la sécurité quand ils ont une formule qui fonctionne. 

Bravo pour porter vos couilles, car moi aussi, lecteur hyper ouvert, je dois avouer que ça m'a pas mal perturbé de le parcourir ce matin.

Ce qui me gêne, c'est que j'ai l'impression (peut-être que je me trompe) que Fishbone avait moins de place pour mettre ses images magiques et merveilleuses dans ses news  ::ninja:: 

Ca et quelques polices un peu trop dans l'air du temps de la presse tendance.

Sinon les couleurs dégueu partout j'aime bien, c'est un vrai retour aux old school pour se démarquer  :B): , vous auriez du faire tout le magazine en Comic sans MS pour aller au bout du concept  ::ninja::

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est étonnant de lire que vous vouliez faire plus de trucs uniques et que vous vous sentiez coincés, à une époque où les magazines semblent jouer la sécurité quand ils ont une formule qui fonctionne. 
> 
> Bravo pour porter vos couilles, car moi aussi, lecteur hyper ouvert, je dois avouer que ça m'a pas mal perturbé de le parcourir ce matin.
> 
> Ce qui me gêne, c'est que j'ai l'impression (peut-être que je me trompe) que Fishbone avait moins de place pour mettre ses images magiques et merveilleuses dans ses news 
> 
> Ca et quelques polices un peu trop dans l'air du temps de la presse tendance.
> 
> Sinon les couleurs dégueu partout j'aime bien, c'est un vrai retour aux old school pour se démarquer , vous auriez du faire tout le magazine en Comic sans MS pour aller au bout du concept


Pour les polices, il n'y a pas d'air du temps. En presse, seules les polices les plus lisibles sont retenues et il n'y en a pas 36 et surement pas Comic sans MS évidemment. 
De fait, tous les mags fonctionnent avec 3 ou 4 polices depuis des lustres en jouant sur la graisseur, la taille... etc. Il est donc normal de trouver des similitudes avec ce que font les autres mais il n'y a pas de tendance particulière.

Par contre, pour le reste, je confirme que l'on est plutôt à contre courant, à l'image du contenu en fait. Pour "l'impression que Fisbone avait moins de place", un mag n'est pas une voiture. On peut juger définitivement une voiture sur sa forme lors de sa sortie, pas un mag. Une formule, nouvelle ou non, n'est pas figée dans le marbre, elle évolue en permanence et vous ne pourrez réellement la juger que sur plusieurs numéros. Et Fishbone n'a pas moins de photos dans sa rubrique, il a juste taper trop de texte et la maquette a dû faire avec. Il en tapera moins la prochaine fois ce bâtard.

Quand à jouer la sécurité lorsqu'on a un magazine qui fonctionne, c'est pas trop nous ça. Si nous étions aussi intelligents, ça se saurait.

----------


## Naity

Tant d'émotion partagée... Vous pourriez pas motiver la poste internationale que les expat' aussi puisse rager en même temps que les autres? Siouplé?  ::'(:

----------


## zanzibar007

Il n y a que moi qui trouve maintenant que le Mag' à l’intérieur fait trop blanc?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Il n y a que moi qui trouve maintenant que le Mag' à l’intérieur fait trop blanc?


Je crois que oui.

----------


## elmomo

En fait vous avez pompé la plaquette d'Humanoïde, nan ? (HUMOUR, ça va !)

Bref, c'est jouli, c'est plus "moderne", les nouvelles rubriques sont bien sympa, maaaaiiis (car il y a toujours un mais et ce qui vient avant n'est jamais important) qqes soucis au niveau de la maquette. Vais faire un debrief des trucs bien et pas bien dans le désordre et l'anarchie.
-les bandeaux supérieurs parodiques des news sont illisibles (couleur trop claire...)
-j'aime bcp la nouvelle plaquette des tests, par contre le prix était très bien à côté des specs techniques, surtout que de nos jours, le prix unique, ça existe plus, autant foutre plusieurs prix selon les plateformes dans les specs. 
-Les couleurs du dossier CS m'ont donné l'impression d'être sous LSD
-Globalement les rappels de couleurs en bandeaux sur une autre page, je trouve ça moche (cf page 37 par exemple). 
-Dossier à venir sur Paradox: les encarts rouges qui débordent sur les images alors qu'il n'y a plus de texte... mouais.
-Le barème des "En chantier": c'est beau. Bravo.
-Je sais pas vous, mais moi, je déteste toute forme de fonds noir. Ca heurte mes pauvres mirettes.
-Convaincu par le "A part ça", le dossier autant que le panier garni que la mare aux canards, mais concept pas forcément évident sur la durée !
-Enfin, finissons par la couv. Très agréable ce petit papier renforcé, toutefois je ne suis pas un grand fan du design global, je ne saurais dire pourquoi, m'enfin les couvs c'est bien ce qui change le plus chez CPC alors j'attends pour me prononcer.

Bref, c'est éminemment subjectif, mais bon, c'est ce qu'on appelle un retour personnel. Ca peut aider si on est plein à soulever les mêmes questions.

La bise dans tous les cas. 11 ans, putain. 11 ans que je vous lis sans m'être jamais abonné. Je ne sais pas si je dois être fier ou avoir honte...

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Ce snobisme...  Aimez les jeux vidéos, quelque soit le support, diantre...


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.
Perso, le cahier canard console m'a jamais derangé, je le lisais regulièrement (wii u et 3ds), là, c'est juste le fait que les jeux ps4/xbox soit dans les mm pages que les jeux PC. C'est con, hein, mais le fait que le magazine s'appelle Canard PC, le fait d'y avoir melangé des jeux pc et autres supports, ça fait bordelique je trouve, c'est pas une question de snobisme, mais de cohérence, d'organisation.

----------


## Fabiolo

En même temps il y a parfois des recettes aussi, pourtant c'est pas Canard Cuisine.

----------


## jackft

Reçu aujourd'hui !

Feuilleté quelques minutes, mais ça va me plaire à première vue !
J'en avais sacrément marre de l'ancienne maquette tristounette et ultra formatée.

J'ai l'impression que y a plus d'images sur la nouvelle formule, et moins de textes ? Moi ça me va très bien, je trouvais justement que c'était trop chargé en textes avant. Et j'ai l'impression que votre nouvel imprimeur rend mieux sur les images.

----------


## Fishbone

> Pour "l'impression que Fisbone avait moins de place", un mag n'est pas une voiture. On peut juger définitivement une voiture sur sa forme lors de sa sortie, pas un mag. Une formule, nouvelle ou non, n'est pas figée dans le marbre, elle évolue en permanence et vous ne pourrez réellement la juger que sur plusieurs numéros. Et Fishbone n'a pas moins de photos dans sa rubrique, il a juste taper trop de texte et la maquette a dû faire avec. Il en tapera moins la prochaine fois ce bâtard.


Et je tape, tape, tape, c'est ma façon d'aimer !

----------


## Dazou

Reçu aujourd'hui également. Je l'ai ouvert un peu fébrilement, n'aimant pas la couv' ni le changement de police du titre. Une fois le nez dedans par contre, je me suis vite réchauffé. C'est du bon boulot. Et les nouvelles rubriques (en fait je n'ai lu que ça pour le moment) sont non seulement de bonnes idées mais aussi très chouettes à lire.

----------


## zanzibar007

Je l'ai réouvert, je suis désolé mais ça fait trop blanc, et trop net, ça cache quelque chose, moi je dis...

----------


## olocip59

> Je l'ai réouvert, je suis désolé mais ça fait trop blanc, et trop net, ça cache quelque chose, moi je dis...


Je viens de le feuilleter et lire quelques passages ... En effet on dirait vraiment blanc partout... Sauf Plume pudding lol (c'est bleu)
En apparence mon petit cerveau se dit que c'est plus cher avec moins de contenu tellement c'est blanc... 

Tu crois que c'est une blague juste pour un mois de faire un Canard complétement aseptisé sans âmes à l'images d'autres mag qui se prennent au sérieux ... (ça pourrait être drôle après un canard écrit en mode telex il y'a plusieurs mois) Mais je n'y crois pas de trop.

Vous avez demandé de l'aide à un designer de chez la pomme ?

Vraiment triste en tous cas... Ça me donne pas envie de le lire.  ::zzz:: 
Putain 2 ans ... (d'abonnement ça va être long ...)

Bon point pour la partie en chantier : vraiment sympa.

----------


## Croaker

Un petit commentaire sur la partie "bouquin", Karpyshin (l'auteur des romans de Mass Effect) ne s'est pas fait pourrir pour la fin de ME3, vu qu'il est fait viré/est parti au soleil après le 2, et que lui il avait une autre fin en tête (ça doit en parler sur le thread idoine).
Par contre il mérite de se faire pourrir pour son bouquin Star Wars "Revan".

----------


## Kilidj

Cette nouvelle maquette est comme une jolie fille qui abuse du maquillage. On n'a pas vraiment l'envie de l'accoster.

Reçu aujourd'hui, après un premier survol, j'ai du mal a accrocher. 
De part les polices employées et leur diversité, les couleurs utilisées (pour le fil des news difficilement lisible), certains fonds de pages (Plum pudding il me semble), les détourages de personnages etc...
Honnetement, j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir entre les mains une de ces parutions misant plus sur la forme que sur le fond.
Fond qui, je l'espère, reste inchangé.
Cordialement.

----------


## olocip59

Piste de mon dégout sur ce No .... En effet presque aucun article n'est "justifié" !!! Les seuls que je trouvais bien c'était le "EN CHANTIER" et devinez quoi le texte est justifié. Comme quoi on est formaté ^^

----------


## Croaker

C'est injustifiable  ::ninja::

----------


## Cello

Chers canetons,
Fidèle lecteur de votre revue depuis pas mal d’années, je continuerai à l’acheter et à la lire avec ferveur car j’en aime le contenu.

Par contre, en ce qui concerne la forme, cette nouvelle maquette, comment dire…
Au minimum que je me retrouve dans le commentaire de Haraban.


Quelques exemples :

Le géomètre :
Ici, gros coup de gueule parce que vous nous la jouez façon politicien professionnel :
« Le contenu, avec quatre pages en plus …»
C’est vrai qu’il y a 4 pages de plus (de 80 à 84)
Mais la hauteur passe de 297 à 281mm.
Donc la surface de papier reste exactement la même.
Pas si exactement que ça puisqu’elle diminue même un peu, mais on ne va pas chipoter.

Et la zone supérieur des pages est moins utilisée que dans le précédent numéro.

Un bon point cependant : le nombre de pages de pub semble avoir été réduit de 2 unités.


Les condés :
J’ai cru au départ que vous aviez changé de papier pour en prendre un plus brillant.
Ce qui n’est pas agréable.
Je me trompais.
La différence vient de la police qui est nettement moins agréable que la précédente.
Un poil plus fine peut-être. Nettement moins contrastée certainement.
Quand on compare la page consacrée au configs de canard (p.73 de ce numéro, p.68 du numéro précédent), la différence arrache les yeux comme le cri dans la nuit arrache les tympans.

Quitte à tout prendre, je préfère la police utilisée dans la partie gauche de la page 12.


Lucky Luke et les Dalton :
Choix des couleurs pas toujours des meilleurs quant à la lisibilité.
A moins que cela ne soit un choix délibéré pour faire fuir ceux qui ont des problèmes de vision.
Exemples :
p.38 : 5 débuts de lignes pas top dans l’ombre du pistolet.
p.65 : Le texte de l’article « le stérilet ». Pas facile à lire sans un bon éclairage. Alors que juste en dessous, celui de « Immersis » est nickel.
Encrages bleus : celui de la p.31 passe. Mais celui de p.33 rend pénible la lecture des textes noirs.


Je m’arrête là pour les exemples.
Il y en a d’autres, mais je n’ai pas envie de m’énerver et de mettre en pratique ce qu’on trouve là : http://www.marmiton.org/recettes/rec...lle_36363.aspx

Au plaisir de vous lire dans les prochains numéros, avec l’espoir que les erreurs de jeunesse de cette nouvelle maquette seront résolues rapidemment.

----------


## Hawky

Pourquoi avoir changé la taille du mag ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ici, gros coup de gueule parce que vous nous la jouez façon politicien professionnel :
> « Le contenu, avec quatre pages en plus …»
> C’est vrai qu’il y a 4 pages de plus (de 80 à 84)
> Mais la hauteur passe de 297 à 281mm.
> Donc la surface de papier reste exactement la même.
> Pas si exactement que ça puisqu’elle diminue même un peu, mais on ne va pas chipoter.


Là oui, il faut reconnaître, on a merdé.

On pensait que ce qui comptait dans un journal, c'était l'intérêt des articles, ou leur nombre, ou à la rigueur, pour les naïfs qui pensent que plus c'est long plus c'est bon, leur longueur (qui reste la même que dans l'ancienne formule en dépit de la nouvelle maquette plus aérée, le gabarit Canard PC est toujours de 3500 signes par page plus ou moins 500).

Mais en fait non. Ce qui compte c'est la surface de papier. Et là, oui, on a merdé grave. C'est pourquoi cette nouvelle formule va être ajustée afin de mieux correspondre à vos désirs. A compter du numéro 314, Canard PC, ce sera 2 hectares de papier blanc fourni en rouleau pour gagner de la place.

----------


## Rom1

> Pourquoi avoir changé la taille du mag ?


Pour vendre de nouvelles reliures adaptées. Modèle économique à la Apple. 

Perso j'attends le CanardPC Mini ou Nano pour m'abonner.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## John Kay

Je l'aime cette nouvelle maquette. Super classe sans être froide. Certaines rubriques me rappellent même la maquette du Joystick des années 2000 – pardon pour la fixette, mais ça fait quinze ans que je compare la maquette de tous les mags que je lis à celle du Joy de ces années bénites. J'essaye de me soigner.  ::): 

Malgré mon enthousiasme, quelques choix m'ont semblé bizarre. Quelques exemples concrets :
- Les encadré "À venir" sur fond rouge sont super agréables à lire. Mais la typo paraît plus grande que celle du texte courant de ladite rubrique, et carrément géante comparé aux "Nos avis" des tests, qui pour le coup sont trop rikikis à mon goût. Certains titres et chapô me paraissent un peu petits aussi, mais rien de grave.  :;): 
- Les hexagones. Partisan des cercles – oui, ils sont nombreux dans le mag –, les hexagones gagnent beaucoup trop de terrain dans CanardPC, et c'est ça le véritable scandale de cette nouvelle formule !  ::huh::

----------


## zanzibar007

> Mais en fait non. Ce qui compte c'est la surface de papier. Et là, oui, on a merdé grave. C'est pourquoi cette nouvelle formule va être ajustée afin de mieux correspondre à vos désirs. A compter du numéro 314, Canard PC, ce sera 2 hectares de papier blanc fourni en rouleau pour gagner de la place.
> 
> http://www.axess-industries.com/bobi...48-600x600.jpg


Hep là, tu as oublié les petits mickeys sur le papier blanc.. ::trollface::

----------


## Fabiolo

> Pour vendre de nouvelles reliures adaptées. Modèle économique à la Apple. 
> 
> Perso j'attends le CanardPC Mini ou Nano pour m'abonner.


Et par la même t'obliger à changer tes étagères.

Je subodore une entente avec Ikea pour le coup.

----------


## Rom1

> Et par la même t'obliger à changer tes étagères.
> 
> Je subodore une entente avec Ikea pour le coup.


Genius !  ::o:

----------


## Belhoriann

C'est ici le topic de la tempête de caca ?
Non parce que moi aussi j'ai des trucs pas sympa à dire et tout.
Notamment que c'est un peu le merdier votre nouvelle formule. Mais c'est peut être à moi de m'y faire.
Ah, et j'aurais mis les New Online à la fin des news classiques.
Et pis les tests consoles au milieu des tests PC c'est caca boudin.

PS : ce post est ironique, je kiff votre nouvelle orientation.

----------


## ian0delond

Je ne suis pas fan de cette nouvelle formules. Si le papier est relativement agréable au touché, il ne se dissout pas assez vite et maintenant j'ai mes toilettes bouchées  ::(: 

J'espère que dans un geste commercial vous allez offrir des ventouses à tout vos abonnés.

----------


## zanzibar007

::o:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Et je tape, tape, tape, c'est ma façon d'aimer !


haha

----------


## dudus

Bon je viens de recevoir le nouveau CPC, pas encore eu le temps de le lire mais j'ai déjà une remarque à faire : le format plus rigide n'est pas trop compatible avec ma boite aux lettres (qui est petite, il faut le dire) : le mag arrive plié, ce qui n'était pas trop gênant avant, mais là ça l'abime vraiment... snif!!  ::(:

----------


## Rom1

Jamais. Riche. ?


 ::sad::

----------


## Charal

J'ai à peine commencé à lire (News + test Evolve). Côté test pas de soucis particulier, si ce n'est une fonte moins contrastée j'ai l'impression qu'avant, assez difficile a lire pour mes yeux de chie.

Côté news, la j'ai vraiment du mal. Le bandeau en haut des News est illisible , on voit a peine les lettres. Certaines News, sur fond bleu, sont aussi bien dur à déchiffrer. 

Ça pert en lisibilité par rapport à l'ancienne formule en général, mais peut être que ça peut s'ajuster.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour l'instant "mouais".
Je suppose que c'est un coup d'habitude, comme à chaque changement. Bon de toute façon le fond ne change pas, c'est le plus important.
Mais quand même...J'ai l'impression de me trouver devant un magazine lambda,  un peu comme tous ces sites qui se copient/collent niveau présentation au point qu'il devient limite impossible de les distinguer si on ne regarde pas la barre d'adresse pour vérifier où l'on est. En plus c'est un peu fouillis: même si c'est une habitude née avec l'usage, j'ouvre n'importe quelle page d'un CPC précédent je sais rien qu'en un coup d'oeil sur quelle genre de rubrique je suis. Là beh ...pas trop, sauf si c'est un truc vraiment particulier genre "Développez couché". Si je tombe sur des screens de jeu "test ? preview ? Niouze débile ?" c'est mois probant. Y'aurait pas moyen d'essayer de distinguer un peu plus tout ça niveau maquette ?
Sinon autant y'a des pages très agréables à l'oeil, autant y'a certains arrangements visuels effrayants, genre l'article sur CS, c'est d'un moche ce fond bleu.  :tired: 

Fin bon, ça va s'améliorer je n'en doute pas, ce n'est que le premier.

----------


## scriba

> J'ai à peine commencé à lire (News + test Evolve). Côté test pas de soucis particulier, si ce n'est une fonte moins contrastée j'ai l'impression qu'avant, assez difficile a lire pour mes yeux de chie.
> 
> Côté news, la j'ai vraiment du mal. Le bandeau en haut des News est illisible , on voit a peine les lettres. Certaines News, sur fond bleu, sont aussi bien dur à déchiffrer. 
> 
> Ça pert en lisibilité par rapport à l'ancienne formule en général, mais peut être que ça peut s'ajuster.


C'est en lisant les retours que je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a un bandeau de news ! J'ai récup le mag après le taf hier (un peu crevé) et j'avais vraiment pas percuté qu'il y avait ce bandeau. Sinon l'article sur CS en noir sur une espèce de fond bleu électrique, c'est franchement pas un bon choix, bon d'un autre côté CS je m'en branle.  ::ninja:: 

Après comme il y a vrai changement de maquette, il faut qu'on s'y habitue, mais ça semble bon.  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Magazine reçu hier, donc voilà mon avis personnel.

J'adore cette nouvelle formule. Sobre, classe, élégante, elle est la preuve que CPC est arrivé à (im)maturité. La couverture est vraiment propre et soignée, tout comme le reste du magazine.

Je trouve le papier d'excellente qualité, et les différents dossiers proposés ce mois-ci ne font qu'attiser l'amour que je vous porte : c'est une excellent idée que d'avoir mis en avant différents romans, et élargi l'univers Dark Souls. J'espère retrouver ce genre de dossiers régulièrement   ::): 

Concernant les news, leur présentation est un vrai régal : ça fait sérieux en apparence, tout en gardant la folie qui vous caractérise.

Mon seul petit point négatif : la présentation des config' lors des tests : "pc de joueur" est un peu vague, par exemple, mais c'est vraiment pour chipoter.

Bravo pour votre boulot, merci pour tout ce que vous faites, et bonne continuation.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais le dossier sur les bouquins adaptés de jeux est pas mal aussi.
Faut que je trouve Doom: The Book  :Bave:

----------


## Anansi

> En plus c'est un peu fouillis: même si c'est une habitude née avec l'usage, j'ouvre n'importe quelle page d'un CPC précédent je sais rien qu'en un coup d'oeil sur quelle genre de rubrique je suis. Là beh ...pas trop, sauf si c'est un truc vraiment particulier genre "Développez couché". Si je tombe sur des screens de jeu "test ? preview ? Niouze débile ?" c'est mois probant. Y'aurait pas moyen d'essayer de distinguer un peu plus tout ça niveau maquette ?
> .


Ouais putain, il ne manquerait plus qu'il faille lire un magazine pour savoir de quoi ça parle.

----------


## bananolu

Franchement, ceux qui râlent c'est rien que des râleurs.
Je dis BRAVO pour la couv' en dur : il était temps car depuis la fin de Joystick, j'attendais la sortie d'un vrai magazine pour les remplacer !

J'avoue que j'ai cru comme d'autres, que le papier avait été changé aussi pour un plus fort, plus glossy. Après étude, il me parait clair que le secret est plutôt dans les encres. Ces grands aplats dont la nouvelle formule nous abreuve un peu partout (assez joli p42, moins heureux p77) sont mis en valeur par une encre mieux pigmentée, qui froisse moins le papier et brille davantage, surtout le noir.

Pour bien comparer, voir la page de pub quasi-noire p21/313 et son équivalent ancienne formule p33/312 : 
avant = contours baveux, noir verdâtre, papier ondulé, petites ligne illisibles
après = net, contrasté, précis, noir noir, blanc blanc, tout est lisible.
... ::o: 
Ooooh je viens de voir un truc étonnant en scrutant cette même page : on pouvait voir dans l'ancien numéro du texte appartenant à la page de derrière par transparence sur le logo, alors que ce n'est plus le cas maintenant. Ce serait donc là le secret de cette nouvelle formule ! Je le tiens je vous le donne : ILS METTENT donc de L'ENCRE BLANCHE sur le papier pour que tout soit plus joli ! Ca justifie largement les 20c, en ce qui me concerne. Trop forts ces canards !

Et ça expliquerait du même coup pourquoi beaucoup de polices semblent un peu trop fine ou que le bandeau de news se dilue un peu en gris clair sur blanc... (mais ce sera réglé un de ces jours)
Merci pour ces innovations techniques secrètes. 

_Note à Casque_ : 
du coup, je suis tout à fait d'accord le plus important pour la qualité du journal, ce n'est bien entendu pas la quantité de papier utilisée mais celle de l'encre blanche utilisée pour rédiger les articles ! (CQFD)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais putain, il ne manquerait plus qu'il faille lire un magazine pour savoir de quoi ça parle.


Oui, comme de faire preuve d'un minimum de compréhension quand on veut répondre à un post.
Je peux avoir moults raisons de vouloir reprendre un vieux CPC (ou un nouveau) et de chercher des articles ou rubriques  p particuliers.  Sans parler du fait que savoir où l'on est est plus pratique pour rejoindre la page/rubrique que l'on cherche.
Je conçois que c'est du pinaillage hein, reste que le constat global est le même: ça fait "fouillis", y'a moins de différenciation entre les sections. C'est pas la mort, mais entre ça et le côté "froid" de la nouvelle maquette (proche d'Humanoïde à mon sens, mais pour ce dernier ça va avec l'orientation techno du mag', la forme épouse le fond), je le trouve moins "agréable" à parcourir.
Maintenant ça va sans doute évoluer.

----------


## Zebb

Reçu, lu (pas en entier encore, faut savourer) et convaincu  ::): 

D'une manière générale j'aime bien la nouvelle maquette, plus colorée et dynamique.

J'aime beacuoup la couverture, et j'espère que vous garderez bien l'encadré rouge de travers (qu'il n'est pas juste là pour la transition, et qu'il va bien rester). J'ai été choqué de voir une pastille avec une vraie information.

On vous l'a déjà dit et vous êtes déjà au courant, le bandeau en haut des news est illisible.  Je trouve en plus que les barres verticales qui segmentent le bandeau en cases le rend incompréhensible (j'ai mis du temps à comprendre qu'il s'agissait d'une seule et même phrase sur chaque double page).

Concernant les tests j'aime beaucoup le design. Par contre je trouve qu'il y a un souci avec les tests consoles: ça ne me dérange pas qu'il y en ait, mais le design est complètement différent, du coup la rubrique Test manque d'homogénéité. Je comprends qu'il faille trouver une manière de bien distinguer les tests PC et consoles (peut-être pousser plus les différences de couleur), mais je pense qu'ils devraient être structurés de la même manière.

Petit bémol sur la section Plume Pudding New Online, qui je trouve, mériterait d'avoir sa propre section bien à part. Et puis pour le coup je regrette vraiment l'ancien Design qui avait son identité propre. A présent on dirait une page de news lambda (et il y a plus les petits lapins!) 


Comme quelqu'un l'a déjà dit avant, globalement on a du mal à identifier dans quelle section on est. Les codes couleurs des sections manquent d'homogénéité : on a Test PC en rouge, Test console en jaune, Plume pudding en LSD (pourquoi pas), Plume Pudding New online en jaune  cacadoa, A venir PC en rouge (encore?), puis A venir PDXCON 2015 en bleu , puis en noir... A la fin la partie Techno en vert est clairement identifiée et homogène.

Sinon sur le contenu je suis très satisfait, toutes les nouvelles rubriques sont les bienvenues (oui oui même celle sur les jeux Smartphone/Tablette).


Globalement moi je suis très content de cette nouvelle formule, mais il fallait s'attendre à une résistance au changement. En prenant du recul, la maquette de l'ancien CPC était quand même vachement austère, donc évidemment lui donner un peu plus de couleur et de punch, ça peut en bousculer certains.

----------


## Haraban

Bon au final, après l'avoir pas mal feuilleté, je trouve cette maquette pas si pourrite que ça, voir même plutot cool.
C'est une habitude à prendre en fait, comme le dit Cacao.

Concernant le dossier sur les bouquins : 
Vous m'avez rappelé avec nostalgie que j'étais tombé sur le bouquin de Doom dans les rayonnages de carrefour quand je devais avoir 14 piges, et qu'en l'ouvrant au hasard j'étais arrivé exactement sur la quote du "je suis à poil" que vous avez mise en exergue  ::XD::  . On m'avait immédiatement refusé l'achat d'un tel torchon malgré mes protestations (alors que quelques semaines plus tard je m'achetais Carmageddon "finger in the nose" sans élever le moindre soupçon).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

En feuilletant le magazine (je ne lis pas dans l'ordre, je suis un rebelz), je tombe sur une rubrique avec des petits tests de jeux..Et là...joie, pas de note? CanardPC lancerait-il ENFIN la machine? En étant suivis dans quelques semaines des gros poids-lourd de l'industrie, faisant tomber le diktat absurde de metacritics et autres ? REVOLUCION NO PASARAN !!

Ah ben non, c'est juste pour les early access en fait ><

(mais sinon, j'adore la nouvelle maquette)

----------


## jackft

> Franchement, ceux qui râlent c'est rien que des râleurs.
> Je dis BRAVO pour la couv' en dur : il était temps car depuis la fin de Joystick, j'attendais la sortie d'un vrai magazine pour les remplacer !


Ah toi t'es pas au courant qu'il y a d'autres mags tout aussi excellents que Canard PC (mais complémentaires) qui sont sortis ces derniers temps  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai à peine eu le temps de feuilleter, mais je tenais à dire que je suis vraiment emballé par la section 'mare aux canards'. Les jeux de bagnoles, je m'en carre réellement l'oignon et pourtant j'ai trouvé l'article génial.
Ça me rappelle ces articles sur Eve ou Asheron Call's (bon, ça c'était avant CPC mais bon) qui racontaient une histoire de joueurs qui font quelque chose, et ça donne envie de les rejoindre et/ou de s'intéresser à ce qu'ils créent. Ça donne grave envie de s'intéresser au jeu en question, c'est *vivant*.
Je ne sais pas s'il y aura de quoi faire 24 articles par an, mais en tout cas, j'espère.

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'ai à peine eu le temps de feuilleter, mais je tenais à dire que je suis vraiment emballé par la section 'mare aux canards'. Les jeux de bagnoles, je m'en carre réellement l'oignon et pourtant j'ai trouvé l'article génial.
> Ça me rappelle ces articles sur Eve ou Asheron Call's (bon, ça c'était avant CPC mais bon) qui racontaient une histoire de joueurs qui font quelque chose, et ça donne envie de les rejoindre et/ou de s'intéresser à ce qu'ils créent. Ça donne grave envie de s'intéresser au jeu en question, c'est *vivant*.
> Je ne sais pas s'il y aura de quoi faire 24 articles par an, mais en tout cas, j'espère.


Dommage que ça c'est pas fait plus tôt, on aurait pu donner des idées avec comme illustration une magnifique histoire de combat fratricide, d'unité nationale contre la barbarie anglaise, allemande, russe et même mondiale, avec du suspens, des trahisons, des retrouvailles et un final digne d'un film hollywoodien  ::ninja:: 
N'est ce pas Popo?  ::ninja::

----------


## Cello

> Non mais sérieux. On est super ouvert à la quasi totalité des critiques mais là, je scotche un peu quand même. Si on se la joue politiciens professionnels, toi tu nous la joues électeur de base.
>  Tu nous fais la démonstration que la surface de papier est la même et que du coup, en grands manipulateurs que nous sommes, nous faisons croire qu'il y a plus de pages alors qu'il n'y pas plus de surface de papier. Bravo, heureusement que tu es là, t'as du faire Saint Cyr pour trouver ça.


Vachement susceptible le caneton.
Une petite Donaldite aigüe ?
On plastronne pour annoncer qu’il y a 4 pages de plus et on fait la gueule quand un lecteur fait remarquer que les pages sont plus petites ?

Au moins, cela a le mérite de provoquer  une double explication quant à cette réduction.



> la première, c'est qu'un format légèrement plus carré offre plus d'homogénéité visuelle (et plus de possibilités en maquette, même si 16 mm peuvent paraître insignifiants) et la seconde, c'est que l'on n'augmente pas le tarif des abonnements et donc, nous devions minimiser le surcoût du timbres (qui a augmenté de plus de 30% pour la presse en l'espace de 5 ans). De faire un mag légèrement plus petit n'économise aucun coût d'impression (au contraire, il coute plus cher à fabriquer puisqu'il y a une vraie couv), mais l'allège suffisamment pour qu'il conserve un poids quasi équivalent à celui d'avant et ce malgré la couv en "dur". (il fait 10 grammes de plus dans les faits, c'est que dalle).


Pour aller plus en avant dans la démarche, pourquoi ne pas utiliser le même format que Chasseur d’images, à savoir un 18.5 x24 ?

Trêve de plaisanterie, vous avez choisi un nouveau format de papier, pourquoi pas.
Comme le fond est toujours excellent  et au vu de certaines de vos réponses




> Ce que vous voyez là n'est pas parfait, les couleurs de fond sont notamment trop vives sur certaines pages comme vous le soulignez, mais ce n'est qu'une question de réglage.





> Une formule, nouvelle ou non, n'est pas figée dans le marbre, elle évolue en permanence et vous ne pourrez réellement la juger que sur plusieurs numéros.


j’ai espoir que la lisibilité soit prochainement de retour.

----------


## johnclaude

J'ai reçu et lu mon exemplaire aujourd'hui.
Comme tout le monde, j'ai galéré à lire le bandeau de trucs débiles mais ça sera normalement corrigé bientôt si j'ai tout compris.
La maquette est plus aérée, plus "lisse". C'est sympa, j'oserais dire classieux mais forcément au début je suis un peu perdu. Je m'habituerai bien entendu, mais après des années de la maquette précédente il faut bien sûr un léger temps d'adaptation. Non moi pour l'instant ce qui me préoccupe, outre le changement de logo en couverture, c'est de ne plus avoir mon bandeau rouge avec un truc à la con planqué dedans. Il y aura un sous titre clair et lisible pour tout le monde, alors ne vous loupez pas sinon dans 3 mois c'est mort.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Reçu aujourd'hui également. Je l'ai ouvert un peu fébrilement, n'aimant pas la couv' ni le changement de police du titre. Une fois le nez dedans par contre, je me suis vite réchauffé. C'est du bon boulot. Et les nouvelles rubriques (en fait je n'ai lu que ça pour le moment) sont non seulement de bonnes idées mais aussi très chouettes à lire.


A peu près pareil que le sieur Dazou, et putain le titre "CANARD PC" coupé ça chie de la brique, ça signifie peut-être que vous sortez du cadre mais ça cague du zgueg quand même. Heureusement que l’intérieur est bon.

----------


## Belhoriann

> A peu près pareil que le sieur Dazou, et putain le titre "CANARD PC" coupé ça chie de la brique, ça signifie peut-être que vous sortez du cadre mais ça cague du zgueg quand même. Heureusement que l’intérieur est bon.


Merci pour ces expressions fleuries toutes droit sorties du fin fond de la cambrousse de la Provence. Je les note dans mon calepin.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Vachement susceptible le caneton.
> Une petite Donaldite aigüe ?
> On plastronne pour annoncer qu’il y a 4 pages de plus et on fait la gueule quand un lecteur fait remarquer que les pages sont plus petites ?


Le caneton il s'énerve quand un mec veut faire croire aux autres qu'on est malhonnête et ça, désolé mais ça ne passe pas. 
Que tu fasses remarquer que les pages sont plus petites de 5%, c'est surement une information pertinente, mais le côté coup de gueule, CPC vous arnaque habilement sans vous le dire, regardez , ils vous donnent de la main droite qu'ils vous volent de la main gauche, je trouve ça irrespectueux pour toute l'équipe qui se fait chier depuis 11 ans à essayer de faire le meilleur mag possible. 
Et pour tout te dire, je ne suis même par certain que les rédacteurs savaient au moment de faire le mag que son format serait plus petit, c'est dire si l'arnaque a été savamment calculée. 

Les autres critiques sont toutes les bienvenues même s'il est probable qu'on en retienne que 10% mais c'est le jeu. Tant qu'il y a des gens pour faire, il y en aura pour critiquer, ainsi va la vie.

Quand aux explications, il suffit souvent de les demander. On n'est pas du genre à ne pas répondre à des interrogations légitimes.

----------


## Zorgalord

Euh bonjour, en 2003 quand vous êtes parti de chez Joy, pendant des semaines je me demandais comment vous retrouver. Parce que les nouveaux chez Joy, bof.
Et pis un jour y'a eu canard PC numéro 2, oui j'avais raté le 1, mais bon.
Y'a eu le PDF donc on a bon.

Depuis j'ai jamais raté un numéro.

J'aime bien, c'est pratique, rigolo et informatif, facile a lire aux toilettes.

Bientôt 10 ans que je suis en Angleterre, Canard PC c'est le seul journal que je reçois de France.
Je viens juste de renouveler mon abonnement.

Et bin, je regrette un peu ...

Voilà je suis myope donc je vois mieux de près que de loin, et bin les petit caractères gris sur fond blanc sur papier glacé, même avec ma vision de près ... a vue de nez en plus le journal est plus petit de taille et les polices ont rétrécies. J'arrive pas.
Comme la ligne en haut des news, que c'est la rigolade: impossible a lire confortablement.

Mais perso j'ai bien aimé la couverture jaune a boulon sur le jeu Wii avec la tronçonneuse.
Donc je sais pas si mon avis compte.

Autre inconfort: j'ai l'impression que tout est décalé a gauche. Ou alors c'est a cause de la lumière à droite aux cabinets. Mais c'est déstabilisant. Vous l'avez beta testé au toilettes votre nouvelle formule?

J'avais acheté le deuxième numéro d’Humanoïde aussi, pas mon truc, mais bon. Dommage que cette nouvelle formule sente un peu l’Humanoïde...

Et puis pourquoi avoir viré la console? Si j'ai bien tout suivi, les ventes se sont envolées avec l'encart console. J'ai pas de PS4 ou de Xbone, mais j'aimais bien lire.

J'ai l'impression de voir un copain terre à terre, sympa et rigolo devenir bobo frime coincé du cul et langue de bois.

Ah ouais, un peu comme le Joy est devenu quand vous êtes partis ...


TL DR: j'arrive pas a lire le dernier canard PC aux WC, et je me demande "What is that shit?" dans la langue de ma femme donc, et je le repose.

Mais je vais quand même le faire en français dans le texte: "Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde pas drôle et illisible ?"

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Salut, tu as pensé à t'acheter des lunettes?  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon moi j'aime bien la nouvelle formule sur la forme, c'est top et classe, le magasine a vraiment l'air d'être de meilleur qualité, rien à voir avec les pqs du début. Sur le fond j'ai l'impression qu'il manque un petit coup de folie surtout dans les tests.

C'est peut être de moi, car je suis un vieux con réac, d’ailleurs j'adore la nouvelle chanson des enfoirés.

Bref j'attends les prochains pour en juger.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Pas d'édito de Fish ? 
On veut museler la voix de la Conscience sub-humaine, c'est ça ?? Transhumanistes va !
(sinon pour l'instant j'ai juste feuilleté rapidement j'ai trouvé que l'écriture était trop maigre, du coup je comprends mieux pourquoi Boulon avait été viré, c'est un coup du complot mondial des maigrichons, on ne me la fait pas à moi)

----------


## eolan

Allez, j'y vais aussi de mon petit mot. Jusque-là j'ai toujours apprécié les changements de maquette, mais ce coup-ci j'ai eu l'impression d'ouvrir l'Expresse plutôt que mon Canard. Il manque une patte CPC dans la maquette, elle fait trop aseptisée.

J'imagine que vous avez voulu vous rapprocher de l'identité graphique d'Humanoïde. C'est compréhensible, mais Humanoïde a un côté sérieux et high-tech que CPC n'a pas forcément. CPC pour moi, c'est le poil à gratter du jeu vidéo, un peu comme le Canard Enchaîné dans son domaine, avec une identité visuelle et de ton assez fortes. Là, je ne m'y retrouve plus dans la forme. Dans le fond, je pense certaines rubriques un peu hors-sujet, comme les bouquins ou l'univers autour d'un jeu. J'ai eu l'impression de lire un blog de fan, c'est bizarre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Quand aux explications, il suffit souvent de les demander. On n'est pas du genre à ne pas répondre à des interrogations légitimes.


Je n'ai pas terminé complètement le numéro, mais j'ai l'impression que le papier "Retro" a sauté.
Il reviendra un jour ? C'était chouette tous ces trucs de vieux cons nostalgiques  :Emo:

----------


## Arkady

C'était mieux avant.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et puis pourquoi avoir viré la console? Si j'ai bien tout suivi, les ventes se sont envolées avec l'encart console. J'ai pas de PS4 ou de Xbone, mais j'aimais bien lire.


La console est toujours là, c'est juste qu'elle n'a plus de ghetto au fond du mag: elle est désormais partout dans le mag; News console dans les news, tests dans les tests, rubrique "touch" a changé de titre et se trouve p28.
Nous avons décidé de supprimer le cahier Consoles parce que la séparation se justifiait de moins en moins: c'est l'inverse d'une disparition. Mais il se trouve que pour ce premier numéro, l'actu Consoles était faible.

---------- Post added at 11h55 ---------- Previous post was at 11h52 ----------




> J'imagine que vous avez voulu vous rapprocher de l'identité graphique d'Humanoïdes.


Non, pas du tout, le seul point commun entre ces deux journaux c'est que , désormais, leurs identités visuelles ont été conçues il y a moins de dix ans.

---------- Post added at 11h56 ---------- Previous post was at 11h55 ----------




> Je n'ai pas terminé complètement le numéro, mais j'ai l'impression que le papier "Retro" a sauté.


La rubrique "rétro" n'était pas systématique dans chaque numéro, vous l'aviez surement remarqué. C'est pareil dans la nouvelle formule. Donc oui, elle reviendra.

----------


## ohunpixel

euuuh , pourquoi c'est si tristounet et froid cette mise en page , et le ton humoristique qui est moins présent

et pour chipoter un peu : on à maintenant " PC de Joueur " à chaque page , avant il avait parfois une blagounette sympa sur la config

comme à dit un certain journaliste dont j'ai oublier le nom " faut laisser sa chance au produit " mais pas trop quand même

----------


## zanzibar007

> et pour chipoter un peu : on à maintenant " PC de Joueur " à chaque page , avant il avait parfois une blagounette sympa sur la config


Encore un complot des chinois du FBI pilotés par les petits hommes verts, d'ou la disparition des blagues sur les configurations...

----------


## Casque Noir

Juste un petit mot derrière Ivan à propos de la nouvelle maquette en général.

La plupart des remarques que vous faites ici ont été identifiées avant même que le magazine ne soit distribué : le filet en haut des news illisible, certains fonds de couleurs trop foncés rendant là encore la lecture pénible, le corps du texte un poil trop petit et quelques petits réglages de ça et là. 

Il faut comprendre que lorsque l'équipe créée une nouvelle maquette nous n'avons que des pages sortant d'imprimantes lasers lambda à partir desquelles il est difficile de juger du rendu ou de la lisibilité finale.
Le prochain numéro de CPC qui est déjà terminé corrige une grande partie de ces défauts de jeunesse. Les textes y seront globalement plus faciles à lire, au moins autant que dans l'ancienne formule.

Concernant les choix graphiques, nous nous sentions coincé par l'ancienne maquette qui ne permettait pas de "se lâcher" autant qu'on l'aurait souhaité. 




> Mais perso j'ai bien aimé la couverture jaune a boulon sur le jeu Wii avec la tronçonneuse.
>  Donc je sais pas si mon avis compte.


C'est un exemple de ce qu'on ne pouvait pas faire car trop éloigné de la maquette intérieure. Du coup, cette couv n'a pas plus à grand monde. 

L'idée avec la nouvelle formule est de varier l'aspect graphiques des rubriques tout au long des pages et de baser ce travail sur des gabarits "pros" que l'on peut ensuite "exploser" à volonté. 
Il est plus facile de se montrer graphiquement original et créer des effets graphiques sympas si l'on part de gabarits propres qui garantissent un minimum d'unité dans les rubriques.

C'est d'ailleurs la même chose pour les textes. Il m'est arrivé d'écrire un test de jeu très sérieusement et d'ajouter des conneries par la suite. Primo parce qu'on n'est pas drôle tout le temps et secundo, parce que si l'on veut être drôle, il arrive d'oublier de parler du jeu. Il faut trouver le bon équilibre et c'est pareil pour la nouvelle formule.

Du coup, cela peut donner l'impression qu'on se rapproche d'Humanoïde sur ce premier numéro alors que le but recherché n'est pas le même. La maquette d'Humanoïde n'est pas conçue pour faire sérieusement du lol, alors que celle de CPC si. Et si on fait pas de lol, on a au moins l'assurance que les pages seront plus belles qu'avant.

Laissez donc nous du temps mais vous verrez qu'au final, le mag sera plus vivant et permettra d'être encore plus idiot qu'avant, parce que c'est aussi ce qui nous motive.

----------


## chipolata

La nouvelle maquette est plus froide, la police, la mise en page avec les fonds, mais le contenue reste sympathique ( un premier jet je pense que les suivants seront plus punchy). J'aime avoir langue du jeu, reproches maintes fois fait et corrigé c'est cool. Par contre les news hardware avec ce nouveaux style et le jeu de mots/image associé, mais bordel je ne vais pas me tapé toute la rubrique pour comprendre à la fin si cela concerne un périphérique ou un une CG. 
Nouveau style en demi teinte, j'attens de voir la suite car pour le coup les jeux de ce premier numéro ne m'intéressait guère ce qui a pu jouer sur l'appréciation général. Wait and see

----------


## Naity

> Laissez donc nous du temps mais vous verrez qu'au final, le mag sera plus vivant et permettra d'être encore plus idiot qu'avant, parce que c'est aussi ce qui nous motive.


 ::wub:: 

Chef, oui chef.

----------


## oblivion

J'aime beaucoup la rubrique "Panier Garni", sympa cette idée d'ouvrir l'univers d'un jeu à d'autres médias, une façon de repositionner un jeu dans un genre culturel.
Ca m'a fait penser aux rubriques "inspi" de feu Casus Belli, où  pour un thème on pouvait retrouver des références à de la littérature, musique, jeux, films...
Peut être que je me trompe mais cette nouvelle version me donne un sentiment d'ouverture : vers les forumeurs, vers d'autres genres de contenus (les pires livres du jv, ah ah!)...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> bla bla



Oui mais faut bien qu'on vous tape dessus de temps en temps, faudrait pas que la gloire vous étouffe  ::ninja:: 




Spoiler Alert! 


 SoldnerSoldnerSoldner

----------


## Argelle

Très positif sur la nouvelle formule, surtout parce que je n'ai pas décelé de changement de ton, que les conneries à la sauce CPC me font toujours autant rire ou sourire, et que je sens percer sous le style encore frais des nouveaux rédacteurs le terreau des articles dont on fait une encyclopédie du jeu vidéo. Je me comprends. L'emballage nouveau est un plus, mais le cœur palpitant de canard pc est toujours là, donc ça me suffit.

----------


## ohunpixel

par contre un point positif quand meme , c'est bien de faire un coin sur les jeux en alpha , beta , zeta et tetra ( et apres je sais plus )

----------


## Jolaventur

> La console est toujours là, c'est juste qu'elle n'a plus de ghetto au fond du mag:


Et c'est bien dommage, on pouvait éviter d'y mettre les yeux.

----------


## Black Minous

Très bon travail les gars! C'est comme pour les maj d'OS, tout le monde chouine en disant que c'était mieux avant mais dans un an les anciens numéros nous piquerons les yeux et on se demandera comment on a pu hésiter entre les 2 versions  ::):

----------


## Casque Noir

Merci  :;):  (je réponds à la place de tous les autres qui sont en plein bouclage et qui n'ont pas le temps de poster, mais tout le mérite leur revient)

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Un petit message pour dire que cette nouvelle maquette m'a bien plu (pas la peine de revenir sur les histoires de lisibilité à certains endroits vous êtes au courant)

ça change pas mal et après quelques numéros, ça va encore s'améliorer. On sent déjà que vous avez essayé de faire autre chose, dans la mise en page, dans le contenu et ça va se bonifier.
C'est comme pour tout changement de maquette, faut un temps d'adaptation et le plus souvent quand on regarde en arrière on trouve que c'est mieux maintenant  :Cigare: 


Sinon l'article des 11 ans, l'histoire de la disparition des notes, des interview et des articles "de fond historique", c'est pas un petit tacle à JV le mag ?

----------


## Zorgalord

Bon j'ai dormi et j'ai essayé de le lire a nouveau, toujours du mal.

C'est dans canard PC que j'ai lu "si vous devez expliquer l'interface au joueur, elle est ratée." Après avoir lu les commentaires anéfé c'est mélangé console et PC, autant pour moi. Par contre comme il faut l'expliquer ...

Alors on va positiver: le 314 peut pas être pire  ::rolleyes:: 

Et pis un abonnement c'est comme un kickstarter, un pari sur l'avenir.
Si ça se trouve on aura une couille introduite en toute lettre, en pénétration dans des textes aux polices turgescentes et non lubrifiées, bien plus faciles à lire après un examen en profondeur des encres d'impression. Avé les gants. 
De motarde de Dijon. 
Taille 19,5.

Je me rappelle un édito de Joy d'un écrivain qui se demandait pourquoi son fils dévorais au lit la nuit son journal, Joystick donc, alors que lui il faisait des vrais livres et tout, un peu pour sa descendance quand même. Et que la conclusion: oui c'est sympa, rigolo, insolent et franchouillard. Longue vie a Joystick donc.
"Laul" - Future.

Ce 313 il ressemble un peu trop au publications Anglaises.
Jamais pu accrocher ici en UK, même a lire dans le magasin.
Un peu trop aseptisé.

Tiens justement, c'est le premier numéro ou je grimace pas en voyant les photos de l'actu hard. Y'a même un chien mignon. Putain: UN CHIEN MIGNON DANS L'ACTU HARD!
Pas assez de wookie par contre.

Enfin 13 presque en symétrie, 313, bien choisi pour la nouvelle formule ^^.
Sinon on se plaint des jeux Greenlightés ou en accès anticipé pas fini ni au point... et paf le nouvel imprimeur.




TL DR: un magasine qu'on peut lire d'une traite, avec le sourire satisfait du fabriqué en France, roulé sous les aisselles. S'il vou plé madaaame.
Le 314 surement. 
Je baffe.

Couille.

----------


## Koma

Cher Sebum, chère Kalash. Merci pour l'article excellent sur les adaptations littéraires de JV. Je connaissais quelques titres mais j'ai fait de belles découvertes.

Dans le tas, vous avez zappé les romans Resident Evil, rédigés avant la "seconde vie" de la licence en TPS. Et Halo chez Microsoft.

Je dois maintenant absolument trouvé la VF de celui de Doom, car vous avez fait pété mon générateur d'achat compulsif avec les extraits magiques publiés dans votre critique.

J'avais lu un compte rendu anglais du truc sur le wikia Doom, mais je pensais pas que c'était à ce point décalé,et la VF a l'air de conserver la barre  ::XD::

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est pro comme maquette.

Très, très pro.

 :Emo:

----------


## Taï Lolo

J'aime bien la nouvelle maquette dans l'ensemble. Niveau contenu, je lis toujours le mag en vrac mais en tout cas les nouveautés "La mare aux canards", "En chantier" et "Que sont-ils pas devenus" sont bien trouvées.

Sur la maquette :
- Les pages sur fond coloré me dérangent pas sauf sur les news : la page 5 sur fond vert m'a fait penser aux techniques utilisées par les publi-rédactionnels pour se fondre dans le vrai contenu
- Ce vert "bouteille" justement (pas celui du hardware) qui s'invite, je le trouve très beurk avec une mention spéciale à la page d'abo
- J'aime bien le style explosé des pages de news, la page 9 fait un peu Joy pre-Future
- Comme l'a dit un canard avant moi, on a l'impression que le test console débarque comme un cheveu sur la soupe : pas parce qu'il est au milieu mais parce qu'il utilise sa propre maquette au lieu d'un dérivé de celle du PC (avec simplement les barres rouges remplacées par des bleues)

Pour la blague de l'ours, j'ai mis "Oui, on a encore oublié Pollynette."

----------


## zebulon

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait déjà bien longtemps que je ne lis plus les news du magazine, la faute à une mise en page qui part dans tous les sens et qui pour moi, n'a aucune unité : plusieurs polices de caractère, plusieurs couleurs, mise en page parfois en rond, en hexagone, puis en carré, et j'en passe. Je pourrais faire la même remarque pour d'autres rubriques comme Techno... J'avoue ne plus arriver à lire ce genre de mise en page.

Heureusement, la mise en page redevient plus calme dès les tests et c'est tant mieux. En revanche, pourquoi une police de caractères si petite ? Et puis moi, les consoles, je m'en cogne. J'achète Canard PC, pas Canard Jeux. J'avoue qu'il y a là, au-delà de mon désintérêt total pour les consoles, un manque de cohérence entre le titre du magazine et l'univers des jeux (plus large donc) abordé à l'intérieur des pages.

Côté fond, j'avoue ne pas avoir retenu grand chose de ce que j'ai lu, à part l'article sur Cities : skylines, où enfin l'on sent que le chroniqueur a vraiment joué au jeu, et qu'il a envie de nous faire partager son expérience. Pour le reste, j'ai l'impression que tout le monde est dans sa bulle, cherchant juste à faire un bon jeu de mots, ou une remarque à la con, et que le jeu PC est juste un faire-valoir. Je ne sais comment l'exprimer, mais j'ai l'impression d'être un simple spectateur qui se doit de rire et d'applaudir aux histoires pas toujours drôles de toute une assemblée de convives attablés autour d'un bon repas auquel je ne suis pas convié.

De mon côté, j'attends bien autre chose de Canard PC, j'attends qu'il me donne envie de venir manger avec eux, qu'ils me disent combien ce repas était bon et combien les vins étaient délicieux. Je ne sens plus chez vous l'enthousiasme et l'envie de me faire partager de bons moments que vous auriez eus en jouant à tel ou tel jeu. J'avoue que pour retrouver cette sensation, je dois plutôt aller fouiller dans le forum de Canard PC pour retrouver un je ne sais quoi qui fait que je lis parfois des messages de joueurs passionnés qui me donnent envie de jouer à tel ou tel jeu.

Très chers amis de Canard PC, peut-être vous amusez-vous bien en construisant votre journal, mais je dois vous avouer que de mon côté, en vous lisant, c'est très loin d'être le cas, et c'est bien dommage.

Bien à vous,
zebulon

----------


## bananolu

> Et c'est bien dommage, on pouvait éviter d'y mettre les yeux.


C'est pas tout à fait faux. Ou le contraire : Fervent possesseur d'une WiiU, je vais par habitude directement voir les pages consoles pour découvrir d'éventuelles sorties majeures (les exclusifs ou surtout les bonnes trouvailles à récupérer sur l'eShop pour moins d'1 kopek) en filtrant très vite les pages qui me concernent ou sinon par intérêt purement culturel : ces tas de bouses que sont les ex-next-gen [mauvaise foi?] ne permettent pas souvent les adaptations sur WiiU/PC, ou si mauvaises que ça ne vaudra plus trop la peine de s'en préoccuper. Disons que c'est pour savoir "ce qu'on rate", quoi.

Je crois qu'une solution intermédiaire serait d'identifier clairement la ou les machines concernée(s) dans le sommaire général (ou un autre petit sommaire des tests en tête de rubrique ?) ou directement visuellement dans les pages des tests par des pastilles ou des liserés plus tranchés... pas facile je le reconnais.

Et lorsqu'un portage est envisagé, en indiquer le délai ou la probabilité... ces problématiques cross-platform existent depuis toujours et on ne peut pas non plus exiger l'exhaustivité  mais un effort de repérage/lisibilité pour les lecteurs satisferait sans doute le plus grand nombre. 

Bon courage mes canards pour démêler les faux bons grains de les vrais.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

S'il y a bien un truc présent dans cette nouvelle formule et qui manquait cruellement auparavant, c'est bien les critiques sur les early-access ! J'aime !  ::):

----------


## AMDS

> Ca m'a fait penser aux rubriques "inspi" de feu Casus Belli, où  pour un thème on pouvait retrouver des références à de la littérature, musique, jeux, films...


Casus Belli n'est plus mort

----------


## Croaker

A force de ré-animations (on en est à combien?), je le considère comme mort-vivant, ça va plus vite quand on n'a plus le temps de suivre.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est pro comme maquette.
> 
> Très, très pro.


Oui mais faut que ça sente un peu le strupre et la sueur quand même.

----------


## haik

Oui, bonjour, je m'appelle Vieux Con, et j'aime pas le changement.
Enfin, je pense que ça vient de la de là - mais j'ai du mal aussi avec cette nouvelle maquette.

C'est...ça part dans tous les sens. Je pense que c'est mon plus gros problème - aucune page ne ressemble à une autre, y'a pas d’identité visuelle.
L'ancienne était très propre pour ça - tu pouvais ouvrir le mag à n'importe quelle page, tu savais que c'était CPC. Clair, net, précis.

Pour le format, c'est subjectif, mais j'aimais bien l'ancien - on le reconnaissait, il sortait de la masse.
Et je trouve aussi la police un poil petite - mais rien de trop grave.

Mais bon, les temps changent ma brave dame. 
Les framboises n'ont plus le gout d'antan et les cuisses de nos femmes ne nous excitent plus.

PS: rien à dire sur le fond hein par contre, ça reste CPC  :;):

----------


## AMDS

> A force de ré-animations (on en est à combien?), je le considère comme mort-vivant, ça va plus vite quand on n'a plus le temps de suivre.


 Je ne sais plus, la 4ème je crois. Sauf que les nécromanciens actuels sont en grande partie de l'équipe d'origine (Guisérix, Croc,etc ...)

----------


## zanzibar007

> Pour le reste, j'ai l'impression que tout le monde est dans sa bulle, cherchant juste à faire un bon jeu de mots, ou une remarque à la con, et que le jeu PC est juste un faire-valoir.


Le syndrome Vasa... ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> L'ancienne était très propre pour ça - tu pouvais ouvrir le mag à n'importe quelle page, tu savais que c'était CPC. Clair, net, précis.


Nombre de personne qui disent ça et qui m'énerve :smile: :avocatdudiable:

Tu savais que c'était CPC à l'ouverture parce que ça fait combien d'année qu'on a cette mise en page? Vous croyez pas qu'il y a une grosse partie d'habitude qui rentre en jeu. Qu'elle est tellement rentré dans nos têtes que "ça c'est CPC".

"On ouvrait le mag' à n'importe quelle page et on savait dans quelle section on était."
C'est sûr qu'à lire 24 mag par an tu connaissais la maquette par coeur.

Maintenant c'est ... différent. Oui ça peu paraître un peu trop clean parce que ça se modernise et ce changement de maquette fait qu'ils doivent se trouver une base neutre, sans fioriture pour commencer cette nouvelle mouture, puis apprendre à la maîtriser pour ensuite jouer avec comme ils ont fait avec l'ancienne.

Si dans quelques mois assidu, vous revenez (sans mauvaise foi) avec le même argument, là je l'écouterais volontier.

Mais par pitié, soyez objectif a minima!



Spoiler Alert! 


Ah et sinon j'ai aussi des points qui me font tiquer ... mais j'attends ma lecture entière pour ça :smile:

----------


## haik

> Nombre de personne qui disent ça et qui m'énerve :smile: :avocatdudiable:
> Tu savais que c'était CPC à l'ouverture parce que ça fait combien d'année qu'on a cette mise en page?


Note, j'ai bien précisé que j'étais justement un vieux con qui aimait pas le changement! :;):

----------


## atrepaul

Les News au début du mag, ca a toujours été l'une de mes rubriques préférées.

Mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a moins de texte dans la nouvelle formule.
Ce n'est peut-etre qu'une impression, causée par la mise en page tres (trop ?) aérée, et par les typos plus grosses.
Mais au final j'ai lu les News en tres peu de temps, beaucoup moins que d'habitude.

C'est un effet _"c'était mieux avant"_ entierement psychologique, ou une vraie baisse du nombre de mots ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Le volume des niouzes se réduisait déjà à peau de chagrin.

----------


## rotoclap

J'ai plutot l'impression que le volume des news fluctue beaucoup d'un numéro à l'autre, ça dépend du nombre des tests, preview et dossiers. Si tu prends les numéros spéciaux sur les divers salons, t'en auras presque pas. Et les mois où il y a pas beaucoup de sorties, t'en as plus sauf si la rédaction décide de faire en priorité un dossier.

----------


## Jolaventur

Etant donné que c'est le seul truc que je lis, je me sens spolié à chaque fois.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Note, j'ai bien précisé que j'étais justement un vieux con qui aimait pas le changement!


Je devrais l'utiliser plus souvent cette excuse :smile:  ::P:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Casus Belli n'est plus mort





> A force de ré-animations (on en est à combien?), je le considère comme mort-vivant, ça va plus vite quand on n'a plus le temps de suivre.


3 résurrections à ce jour :
1980-1999. 122 numéros (Fondé par Froideval, distribué en boutiques de jeux, puis publié/distribué en presse par Excelsior Publications à partir du numéro 10  en 1982)
2000-2006. 39 numéros (publié/distribué en presse par Arkana Press).
2010-2011. 5 numéros (publié par Casus Belli Presse, distribué en boutique de jeux) 
Depuis 2011 : 13 numéros format Mook. (Publié par Black Book Edition, disponible en boutiques de jeux, certaines librairies, ou sur le site officiel).


Sinon pour le nouveau CPC, à part les problèmes d'impression/lisibilité dont tout le monde à parlé, j'aime beaucoup les nouvelles rubriques et l'aspect 'mieux rangé' du mag.

----------


## Croaker

Merci pour les infos.
Croc & DGx dans le même mag, s'il y a un peu d'esprit Backstab dedans ça doit valoir le coup d'oeil, je vais essayer de me le procurer (en boutique peut être?).

----------


## Radaj

J'étais parti pour faire une critique en mode walkthrough de la maquette et tout, mais en fait j'ai une question, pourquoi ce bordel ? Des tonnes de typos et de couleur dans une seule rubrique, des pages trop espacées, d'autres trop compactes, super dépouillées ou au contraire blindées de touches graphiques sans cohérences.
Y a des trucs marrants, mais y a masses de pages juste super pénibles à lire, à cause d'un choix de couleur hardcore, d'éléments graphique moches qui détruisent la rétine. J'ai des sueurs froides rien qu'à l'idée de retomber sur une rubriques Livres et jeux vidéo.
Sébum qui dit plus tôt sur le topic que le plus important c'est le contenu, encore faut il que la maquette donne pas envie de tourner la page.

----------


## Bah

Bon je pensais pas venir dire quoi que ce soit parce que j'ai pas grand chose à dire, mais vu que ça chouine pas mal je viens rétablir un peu l'équilibre. A part le bandeau illisible je n'ai eu aucun problème, ni objectif, ni subjectif avec cette maquette. Alors bon, ce qui sera pas forcément motivant pour vous c'est que généralement je me moque plutôt du contenant, donc tant qu'une maquette ne m'empêche pas de lire, je suis heureux. Quand au fait que ça ressemblerait à d'autres mags, ben la j'ai l'avantage de trouver que la papier c'est tellement 20ème siècle que CPC est le seul truc papier que je regarde encore...

----------


## devn

Bref on paye plus cher pour moins de contenu "PC". (Et je ne parle pas du contenu Canard, même pas un bec ou une plume dans toutes ces pages).

----------


## rotoclap

En revanche c'est blindé de lapins. C'est joli les lapins, non ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> La plupart des remarques que vous faites ici ont été identifiées avant même que le magazine ne soit distribué : le filet en haut des news illisible, certains fonds de couleurs trop foncés rendant là encore la lecture pénible, le corps du texte un poil trop petit et quelques petits réglages de ça et là.


Et puis il y a la perte de ses habitudes, mais on ignore aussi quel rendu vous souhaitez avoir au final.
Mais sans parler des détails (genre les pavés roses qui se mélangent aux screens dans "A venir"), juste sur l'impression globale, je me suis retrouvé dans ces deux messages :




> Il n y a que moi qui trouve maintenant que le Mag' à l’intérieur fait trop blanc?





> Comme quelqu'un l'a déjà dit avant, globalement on a du mal à identifier dans quelle section on est. Les codes couleurs des sections manquent d'homogénéité : on a Test PC en rouge, Test console en jaune, Plume pudding en LSD (pourquoi pas), Plume Pudding New online en jaune  cacadoa, A venir PC en rouge (encore?), puis A venir PDXCON 2015 en bleu , puis en noir... A la fin la partie Techno en vert est clairement identifiée et homogène.


D'un côté je me suis dit aussi que c'était trop "blanc" à la lecture (j'ai commencé par les tests), et après j'ai ressenti le côté "fouillis".
Au coin du jeu par exemple, une page bleue et une blanche, ça m'a fait bizarre.

Pour les rubriques je suis content du contenu, du développement de celle sur les jeux tactiles, d'ajouts d'infos (langues du jeu, auteur indiqué sous le titre)...
J'ai hâte de voir le prochain numéro.

J'ai pu rater si quelqu'un a déjà demandé, mais je n'ai pas compris pourquoi il y a un petit C à la fin de nombreux textes.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Pour l'instant, je suis assez satisfait par la maquette et les nouvelles rubriques ; ça me va tant qu'on ne perd pas en contenu. On ne peut par contre s'empêcher de faire le parallèle avec Humanoïde, les deux styles graphiques étant très proches, à la différence bien sûr des présentations et artworks en pleine page-double page, absolument intransférables dans CPC sous peine de vindicte populaire pécéiste dans le sang et les pleurs. Je serais le premier à pester contre la place perdue. Je comprends que vous ayez envie d'être beaux, à la condition de garder la cervelle (donc très rassuré par l'article d'Ivan le Fou, sûrement écrit dans un but, heu, ben, rassurant).

Deux bémols toutefois :
- Attention avec les couleurs de fond. D'accord pour varier avec le blanc, mais le bleu pétant c'est dangereux, vous avez pas testé ça au labo ? Bizarrement ça passe à peu près dans le dossier CS, bien qu'on soit à la limite du nostalgique de Consoles +, mais c'est plus limite dans les news. Ou bien il était tard et j'étais fatigué.
- Configs recommandées : "PC de joueur", "PC de base", "PC de joueur mais pas trop", "PC avec clavier et souris". Non mais sérieux... En fait vous vous êtes dit que ça n'a servi à rien d'éduquer pendant des années le public à coups de rubriques et mags Hardware, sur les CG, leur mémoire, les versions, la RAM minimale d'une machine, à faire la différence entre une Radeon et une GeForce etc.

----------


## rotoclap

Si les gens connaissaient la différence entre Radeon et une GeForce, AMD aurait déjà déposé le bilan.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bref on paye plus cher pour moins de contenu "PC".


La question a déjà été soulevée, et Casque a répondu un "faux" catégorique.

----------


## LePok

Super couv' et maquette globalement pas mal, moderne, sympa, ça se lit toujours aussi bien. Papier très agréable, magazine qui a de la tenue, appréciable.
Très gêné moi aussi par le filet en haut des news, illisible.
Mélanger les tests PC / consoles, à partir du moment où les tests consoles ne prennent pas le dessus en nombre, pas de problème (perso je n'en lis aucun, sauf cas exceptionnels comme The Order ce mois-ci, quand la curiosité me titille).
Dans les tests PC je vois souvent indiquée la config "PC de joueur". Ca on s'en doute. Mais ne serait-il pas judicieux d'indiquer la config sur laquelle vous avez testé le jeu ? Ou à partir de laquelle il est très jouable, plutôt fluide tout le temps, etc. Car un "PC de joueur", tout le monde sait ce que sait, mais avec ses propres interprétations.
Je n'ai pas constaté d'articles "fleuves" de 5 ou 6 pages. Perso ça me va, j'avoue avoir buté par le passé sur certains articles trop longs... Même le World of Warships se limite à 4 pages, screenshots et illustrations incluses, plutôt un bon équilibre je pense.
Pour les autres rubriques, de bonnes idées, à voir vivre et évoluer dans le temps.
En bref: accueil très positif pour moi les gars ! Vous allez pouvoir continuer de me plumer, entre les CPC, les HS, Hardware, Humanoïde... qui a dit que les Français n'achetaient plus la presse !?...  :;):

----------


## AMDS

> Merci pour les infos.
> Croc & DGx dans le même mag, s'il y a un peu d'esprit Backstab dedans ça doit valoir le coup d'oeil, je vais essayer de me le procurer (en boutique peut être?).


Comme dit Barbarian, tu le trouveras en boutique spécialisée ou sur le site de Black Book Edition.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai plutot l'impression que le volume des news fluctue beaucoup d'un numéro à l'autre, ça dépend du nombre des tests, preview et dossiers. Si tu prends les numéros spéciaux sur les divers salons, t'en auras presque pas. Et les mois où il y a pas beaucoup de sorties, t'en as plus sauf si la rédaction décide de faire en priorité un dossier.


Exactement.

---------- Post added at 10h42 ---------- Previous post was at 10h39 ----------




> Bref on paye plus cher pour moins de contenu "PC". (Et je ne parle pas du contenu Canard, même pas un bec ou une plume dans toutes ces pages).


Complètement faux, il y avait au contraire moins de consoles dans ce numéro qu'à l'habitude, la faute à l'actu.

----------


## SilverPig

Tiens je savais pas où le dire: j'ai été très surpris du changement de mise en page surtout car je ne m'y attendais en rien (peut-être encore sous le choc du départ de Boulon, j'ai dû passer à côté de l'info); Pour ma part c'est une franche réussite, on y perd pas ses habitudes et c'est très lisible à mon sens. La couv, je vois peu la différence mais peut-être résistera-t-elle d'avantage au temps.

Continuez de nous surprendre, enfin continuez tout court.

----------


## Belhoriann

Bon, j'aime bien cette nouvelle formule, j'ai même hâte de recevoir le prochain numéro, mais le fait de changer de police d'une colonne à l'autre dans certaines rubriques est vraiment super naze je trouve.

----------


## Cello

> Le caneton il s'énerve quand un mec veut faire croire aux autres qu'on est malhonnête et ça, désolé mais ça ne passe pas. 
>  Que tu fasses remarquer que les pages sont plus petites de 5%, c'est surement une information pertinente, mais le côté coup de gueule, CPC vous arnaque habilement sans vous le dire, regardez , ils vous donnent de la main droite qu'ils vous volent de la main gauche, je trouve ça irrespectueux pour toute l'équipe qui se fait chier depuis 11 ans à essayer de faire le meilleur mag possible. 
>  Et pour tout te dire, je ne suis même par certain que les rédacteurs savaient au moment de faire le mag que son format serait plus petit, c'est dire si l'arnaque a été savamment calculée.


J’avais terminé ma toute première phrase par « j’en aime le contenu. »
Aussi considérer que je manque de respect à toute l’équipe me prête des intentions qui ne sont absolument pas les miennes.
Je le mets donc ici les points sur les « i », j’ai le plus profond respect pour l’équipe qui rédige les textes de ce magazine.
Par contre, quand je lis que « je ne suis même par certain que les rédacteurs savaient au moment de faire le mag que son format serait plus petit », j’ai tendance à penser que la direction de Canard PC ne communique pas tant que cela avec la rédaction. Une forme de mépris peut-être ?




> De faire un mag légèrement plus petit n'économise aucun coût d'impression (au contraire, il coute plus cher à fabriquer puisqu'il y a une vraie couv),


D’un côté on parle de l’éventuelle réduction d’une composante du magazine, les pages intérieures,  et de l’autre on évoque un surcoût global dû à la nouvelle couverture.
Ce « au contraire » manque de rigueur logique.

Vous baissez le poids du papier et votre imprimeur vous facture le même coût ?
Etrange.

Tout comme je suis surpris que vous découvriez les problèmes de colorimétrie à la fin de l’impression.
Aucun bon à tirer au préalable ?

A propos de la couverture, je ne dois pas avoir la même définition que L-F. Sébum de ce que signifie « dure ».
Certes, la couverture est un peu moins souple que celui des précédents numéros, mais de là à la qualifier de dure…

Donc, 
-	Je continue à apprécier l’équipe rédactionnelle,
-	J’ai tendance à penser que le directeur de la publication n’a pas été à la hauteur sur ce coup là.


« " faut laisser sa chance au produit " mais pas trop quand même »
a dit un lecteur.
Je le suis et paierai pour voir encore quelques numéros.
Si la lisibilité revient, j’en serai le premier heureux et continuerai longtemps à acheter Canard PC.
Si ma déception persiste, je cesserai et là deux cas de figures :
-	Vos ventes progressent et tout le monde pourra dire, et moi le premier, que j’aurai été un vieux con aigri
-	Vos ventes chutent et j’en serai malheureux pour vos rédacteurs.

Cordialement.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Si les gens connaissaient la différence entre Radeon et une GeForce, AMD aurait déjà déposé le bilan.


Mais ceux-ci lisent-ils CPC ? ::happy2::

----------


## Akodo

Je vais attendre au moins 2 numéros de plus pour me faire une idée sur la nouvelle maquette, même si pour le moment je trouve ça assez moyen. Mais je pense que ça vient en grande partie de l'habitude de la vieille maquette et des problèmes flagrants qu'on vous a déjà rapportés 200 fois...

----------


## atrepaul

> Tant qu'il y a des gens pour faire, il y en aura pour critiquer, ainsi va la vie.


C'est 100% exact.
D'ailleurs les développeurs de jeux vidéo peuvent aussi utiliser cet argument quand CPC (ou les joueurs) critique leurs jeux.
 ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> j’ai tendance à penser que la direction de Canard PC ne communique pas tant que cela avec la rédaction. Une forme de mépris peut-être ?


J'ai laissé depuis une semaine certaines personnes cracher sur le travail de l'équipe graphique de CPC, de manière parfois gratuite sans réagir. 
Mais là, ça ne passe pas. Vous ne savez pas à quel point vous pouvez être éloigné de la réalité à insinuer de telles âneries. Je ne vais pas chercher à argumenter, j'ai malheureusement la conviction que ce serait une perte de temps.


Pour le reste, j'en profite pour répondre rapidos :



> Ce « au contraire » manque de rigueur logique.
> Vous baissez le poids du papier et votre imprimeur vous facture le même coût ?
> Etrange.


Non, tout à fait normal. On est sur du format A4 massicoté, donc avec un façonnage supplémentaire, et cela à un coût  (l'imprimeur ne nous offre pas les chutes)




> Tout comme je suis surpris que vous découvriez les problèmes de colorimétrie à la fin de l’impression.
> Aucun bon à tirer au préalable ?


Oui, un BAT numérique, donc il reste toujours potentiellement des surprises à l'impression, c'est inévitable




> Certes, la couverture est un peu moins souple que celui des précédents numéros, mais de là à la qualifier de dure…


Vous avez déjà eu un magazine entre les mains ces dernières décennies ?

----------


## atrepaul

Voici a quoi ressemblait le meilleur magazine de l'univers, son contenu suffisait largement a compenser sa mocheté totale.
Alors on ne va pas pinailler sur quelques détails concernant la maquette de CPC.







> Le journal ne vivait que des ventes, car il a refusé pendant longtemps la publicité afin de garantir son indépendance et son objectivité.
> Leur ton était humoristique, très familier et sans concession.
> Plusieurs de ses journalistes (dont Michel Desangles, le principal rédacteur) ont continué à écrire dans d'autres publications informatiques (dont Joystick Hebdo avec Christophe "Cris" Quéant pour les niouzes).


Ca me rappelle un autre magazine  ::P: 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebdogiciel

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est 100% exact.
> D'ailleurs les développeurs de jeux vidéo peuvent aussi utiliser cet argument quand CPC (ou les joueurs) critique leurs jeux.


yep, ce qui explique d'ailleurs que l'on n'a jamais de pub d'EA et rarement d'Ubisoft par exemple. Je suppose qu'ils ont une préférence pour les critiques moins objectifs que les nôtres (et je n'accuse personne  ::rolleyes:: ). 

Mais puisque tu en parles et que je dois faire un truc chiant, il est intéressant de développer un peu, ce qui me permettra de pas faire mon truc chiant pendant 10 minutes  ::): .

Il existe une différence entre les joueurs et CPC qui engage sa crédibilité sur chacun de ses avis. Un joueur peut apporter une critique sur un jeu après l'avoir acheté puisque par définition, il ne peut pas le faire avant (sauf en étant de mauvaise foi). L'objet de CPC est justement d'éviter au joueur de faire un achat décevant, ce qui exige un vrai 'travail' de fond et pas un simple avis. La critique se transforme ainsi en conseil, et c'est bien le but recherché. CPC ne cherche pas à critiquer pour critiquer, il cherche à conseiller par la critique. J'y vois un nuance personnellement.

Et puis si un éditeur ou nous mêmes devions tenir compte de tous les avis, comme la plupart de ceux émis sur ce forum, nous aurions autant de version de CPC que de lecteurs. Nous sommes donc à l'écoute des remarques constructives et de la tendance générale des critiques émises. 

Voila voilà, je retourne à mes occupations reloues.

----------


## atrepaul

Oui pas de probleme.

Je voulais simplement faire remarquer que tout ceci est vrai :

1 : CPC ne va pas s'amuser à tenir compte de tous les avis des lecteurs (il y aurait 10000 versions de CPC, comme indiqué par Casque).

2 : Les développeurs de jeux ne vont pas s'amuser à tenir compte de tous les avis des magazines spécialisés "Jeux" (il y aurait 10000 versions de chaque jeu).

3 : Les réalisateurs de films ne vont pas s'amuser à tenir compte de tous les avis des magazines spécialisés "Ciné" (il y aurait 10000 versions de chaque film).


Tout le monde est à la fois le critique de certains, et le critiqué d'autres.
Et CPC est plutot bon dans cet équilibre (sévère quand il critique, et plutot souple quand il est critiqué).

----------


## Casque Noir

t'es trop mon ami atrepaul !

----------


## atrepaul

J'accepte les donations en chocolat noir.  :;): 
Ah non, il faut être incorruptible  :B):

----------


## tarbanrael

J'arrive un peu après la bataille mais bon, c'est ça de partir en voyage 2 jours avant que le nouveau CPC arrive dans la boîte aux lettres. La nouvelle formule est excellente, c'est clair, propre et toujours aussi divertissant et informatif. Le seul point qui n'est pas clair, mais peut-être s'agit-il du résultat d'une alliance stratégique entre CPC et Essilor, ce sont les bandeaux rigolos des premières pages. C'est petit et je me suis demandé si il fallait que je me fasse réopérer des yeux mais en fait non: c'est lisible mais c'est surtout le choix des couleurs caractères/fond qui gènent la lecture.
Sinon continuez, ça fait toujours autant plaisir de vous lire!

----------


## Valentitix

Moi j'attends de voir les futurs ajustements et que l’équipes prennent ses marques mais globalement j'aimer beaucoup. 
Ma seul question c'est es ce que les "chroniques" D'Ivan Le Fou feront désormais toujours 2 pages ?

----------


## atrepaul

> Ma seul question c'est es ce que les "chroniques" D'Ivan Le Fou feront désormais toujours 2 pages ?


Ca ne me dérangerait pas, car les pages "Au coin du jeu" du sous-marinier sont systématiquement intéressantes.
Je suis pour, tant que ça ne diminue pas les pages allouées aux News...  :;):

----------


## Valentitix

Pour moi aussi, je trouve que lui accorder une page de plus pour ses chroniques est une excellente idée, ses analyses sont pour moi toujours très juste et bien écrite.   ::):

----------


## Anansi

> j’ai tendance à penser que la direction de Canard PC ne communique pas tant que cela avec la rédaction. Une forme de mépris peut-être ?


Tiens, voilà une vraie réflexion, qui nous permet de DENONCER. Il me semble d'ailleurs avoir clairement entendu Casque traiter Fish de pouilleux tout en tirant sur son cigare cubain en or massif, pendant qu'il calculait ses dividendes perçues au nez et à la barbe de tous ces salauds de prolo.

Sinon, je ne vais personnellement pas revenir sur cette nouvelle formule, parce que je ne ferais que répéter des éléments dits 10000 fois : problèmes de colorimétrie (couleurs trop flashys rendant le lecture compliquée, etc) donnant un côté "Consoles+ des années 90" à l'ensemble, mais sinon ça marche très bien, la maquette me plait beaucoup. Avec des couleurs plus douces, ça devrait bien le faire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Genre Casque se salirait les mains en tenant le cigare alors qu'il peut exploiter un stagiaire pour cela...
Faut bien que ça serve à quelque chose d'être le boss  :Cigare:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Faut bien que ça serve à quelque chose d'être le boss


Il a déjà la piscine de coke. 
Le reste n'est que peccadille.

----------


## Koma

Finalement le seul truc qui me chagrine c'est le "logo" Canard PC, la police du titre quoi. L'ancienne était parfaite et donnait le ton, et comme un canard le dit, permettait de repérer rapidos le mag avec le liseré rouge.

J'imagine qu'un jour on sera tous habitué au nouveau, mais j'ai un petit pincement en le voyant disparaître. Et je trouve ça étrange quand les tshirts tirés y'a moins d'un an vont le garder  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 19h11 ---------- Previous post was at 19h10 ----------

PS : j'ai vu des pingouins par Couly dans les derniers mags. J'ai rêvé ? Je croyais que c'était un truc que "gardait" Joystick.

----------


## Jolaventur

Joy n'est plus plus, pingouins is free!

----------


## Akodo

Ça fait déjà quelques temps que Couly a à nouveau le droit de dessiner des pingouins.
Sinon je suis d'accord pour les "Au coin du jeu" même si je pense que c'était exceptionnel.

----------


## Kamasa

Question con, mais pourquoi le "C" à la fin de chaque article ?

----------


## atrepaul

> Question con, mais pourquoi le "C" à la fin de chaque article ?


Sachant que c'est la typo de la couverture, c'est bien le C de Canard, et pas le C de Copyright.
Du coup c'est peut-etre simplement une signature, indiquant "cet article est fait par CPC".

----------


## Kamasa

Moui, c'est ce que je me suis dis.
Mais vu que je suis en train de lire Canard PC, je m'en doute un peu.
Du coup je me suis dis que j'avais raté quelque chose.

----------


## atrepaul

C'est peut-etre une tradition dans le monde de l'édition, il faudrait jeter un oeil a d'autres magazines pour voir (si ca se trouve ils le font tous, et on ne l'avait jamais remarqué).

C'est comme la puce de géolocalisation NSA cachée dans l'épaisseur du papier de la page 42, tous les magazines le font, mais on ne s'en rend pas compte.
 ::P:

----------


## Cello

> Envoyé par Cello  
> Certes, la couverture est un peu moins souple que celui des précédents numéros, mais de là à la qualifier de dure…





> Vous avez déjà eu un magazine entre les mains ces dernières décennies ?


J'ai du mal à saisir le rapport avec la définition de l'adjectif "dur"
Mais s'il s'agit de savoir si j'ai eu accès ces derniers jours à quelques magazines avec des couvertures moins souples que celle que vous qualifiez de dure, oui.
Au hasard de ce qui traine là où je suis actuellement: Hackable, Photo, Image&Nature, Harvard Business Review, Philosophie magazine (un hors-série, peut-être que la version normale n'a pas le même type de couverture)

Cordialement

PS: Merci de m'avoir appris l'existence des BAT électroniques. J'en étais resté aux BAT papiers de ma jeunesse.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ça fait déjà quelques temps que Couly a à nouveau le droit de dessiner des pingouins.
> Sinon je suis d'accord pour les "Au coin du jeu" même si je pense que c'était exceptionnel.


C'est gentil et oui, c'était exceptionnel.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'était intéressant la rubrique sur directX, j'aime bien les nouvelles rubriques.

----------


## Koma

L'article sur le Deagle était cool ! Aussi parce que c'est Sebum et qu'il a une manière d'écrire de gros swaggeur velu de la plume, mais j'aime beaucoup le concept-même. 

Je me souviens de la même rubrique tenue par Eudéline dans Rock & Folk quand je les lisais encore régulièrement, sur les objets pop-culturesques du rock (les fringues, les instruments, etc), et l'idée collée à la culture JV est très sympa, et le contenu réel (périph, etc) comme ingame ne manque pas pour l'alimenter. Bravo pour l'idée !

----------


## chtiungdor

Perso je me suis procuré ce numéro CPC 313 pour conforter CPC dans leur changement. Ils ont toujours fait les bons choix (ou presque) sinon ils ne seraient pas là après tout ce temps  :;): . Le résultat est vraiment de bonne facture même si des fois je me demande pourquoi cette nouvelle présentation, disons plus "propre" plus "sérieux" le tout parsemé de lapin en BD ? On me répondra que CPC c'est le décomplexé et le fun au service du professionnel et qu'ainsi la nouvelle maquette est parfaitement justifiée. 

Ceci étant, comme d'habitude, on est un peu embêtés pour certains, "choqués" pour d'autres plus réfractaires au changement mais dans quelques temps on finira par s'apercevoir avec évidence que CPC avait fait le bon choix (hausse des ventes à l'appui ?!). 
Bon courage pour la suite !

---------- Post added at 21h29 ---------- Previous post was at 21h28 ----------




> C'était intéressant la rubrique sur directX, j'aime bien les nouvelles rubriques.


Y'a vraiment du boulot de qualité chez CPC, de l'originalité quand il faut, de l'humour où il faut, du professionnalisme tout partout, bref il faut le dire haut et fort quand on aime un magazine  ::): .

----------


## trex

> C'est gentil et oui, c'était exceptionnel.


Ha merde c'est ma rubrique préféré, je me réjouissais de la voir passer à 2 pages désormais.
Pas grave, l'important est qu'elle reste là ainsi que son auteur.  ::):

----------


## Xyllo

Tiens je pense avoir trouvé une coquille dans le reportage d'Ackboo sur Cities Skyline.

Quand il parle de la stations de captage d'eau il la place en aval des stations de rejets d'eaux usées, elle va être sacrément goutte sa flotte pour le coup! 

Après je peux avoir mal compris  :;):

----------


## Haraban

Tu t'es pas gouré de numéro? Le test de skyline est dans le 314 sauf erreur de ma part...

----------


## Xyllo

Non justement c'est dans le 313.
Il y a un dossier sur Paradox, avec une preview des jeux à venir édités par les suédois.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le mythologeux sur le Desert Eagle m'a très agréablement surpris. Je m’attendais à... je ne sais pas à quoi je m'attendais en fait, un vague mix entre catalogue de titres de jeux et branlette sur les armes,  ça m'inspirait tellement que j'ai attaqué l'article à reculons parce que j'avais tout lu avant la page 38 ; au lieu de ça quelle analyse !

Merci.

----------


## Kaiser Setzer

Après 2 numéros niou fort-mule, je me suis enfin acclimaté à cette nouvelle formule. Et, ma foi, on s'y fait bien, y'a des nouvelles rubriques sympa. Seule petite déception, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a moins de console dans le magazine.

----------

